# Blog for the Bun-Buns!



## kherrmann3 (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy new year, everyone! I _finally_ decided to start my 2010 blog.  I am a procrastinator. If anyone is interested in my old blog, they can find the link here. 

So here are the updates! 

Tobias L. Bunny (Toby)






Toby is my baby. He still is, and always will be! :hearts: His newest "thing" has been to jump up on top of his little house when I bring food to his cage. He needs a "sample" of whatever I have in my hand before he will eat the rest of it. It doesn't matter if it's the same food that I have been feeding him for the last year or not. He still wants a sample (it's great when I give him hay, I always pick out the nicest strand of hay for him). He still loves to come out and binky his little butt off. I haven't gotten any recent videos of him being a little cutie, but I will try to update this blog at least once a week!

*Sammi (McSammersons)*





Sammi _was_ doing OK. She was being a very sassy bunny. I still call her "little miss prissy-pants", in reference to her persnickety ways. On New Year's Eve, she attacked my face. It was great...:grumpy: I was lying on the floor, petting her, and she normally does a little "mock lunge" at you before settling in and going into the "pet me" position. She had done several mock lunges before, but this time she followed through. She bit onto my glasses, starting digging furiously at my face, and then when I tried to get up and away, she bit onto my scalp... Hard. Will thought it was hilarious. I punched him in the chest. Game over.  

Yesterday, I was getting ready for work and I noticed that Sammi wasn't opening her right eye. She would open it just enough to look like she was squinting. It looked a little wet, so I figured that she may have gotten some dust in her eye. I told Will to look after it, and if it wasn't better by the time I got home from work, we would go to the vet. Her eye looked worse when I got home 8 hours later. It was swollen a bit, more moist, and her eyelids were a darker red. I called the vet at 2:55pm, and luckily, they had an opening 3:30pm. Bad thing: we live 30 minutes away. We made it there in time though (thanks to Will's crazy Michigan driving skills). Dr. Bloss looked over Sammi and did a stain in her eyes. After she shone the special light on her eyes, you could see exactly what happened to Sammi. She has an eye ulcer. It's a pretty big, tear-drop shaped one. It doesn't take up more than 10-20% of her eye surface, though. It just looked nasty. We got Metacam and some antibiotic eye cream and have to go back in a week. McSammersons was on her best behavior at the vet (how the heck does that happen!?). She was happy to be home, though. I will update everyone on her eye when we go back to the vet on Thursday!
*
Regiford (Reggie)*





Well, the little fweeper is doing just fine. We changed his litter from kiln-dried pine bedding to pine pellets, and it is far less stinky. I don't have to change his cage every-other-day now, either! (Twice a week is fine for me!) He has become more and more vocal, and wheeps every time Will or I walk into the room at night and turn the light on. He loves his veggies and gets very excited over his orange slices. He goes nuts for carrots, too!

*Psycho (the finch)* (left one)





We still have our one zebra finch, Psycho. Unfortunately, his brother, Meepers, died a month or so ago. We were told they were 2[sup]1/2[/sup] years old when we adopted them over a year ago. We think that Meepers died when he was about 4 years old (or older). Psycho seems lonely, and I want to get him another friend but don't know how to go about it. So, if anyone knows how to introduce finches, let me know! 

*The Three Hamigos (Lucky, Dusty, & Ned)*





My three little hamigos are doing just fine. They are cute, super-speedy, and adorable!  Yes, they need two adjectives to describe their cuteness! They live out in our living room because they are so loud at night. Three little hammies fighting for the same wheel gets obnoxious at 2:00AM. 
*
Bunnies of the past:*
I figured I should make an area for my past bunnies. Both are alive and well to my knowledge, but were rehomed.
*
Berry-Boo (now Felice)*





Our old foster-bunny. She was adopted over a year ago. We still miss her mini-rex behaviors and shenanigans. She was a binky machine. She loved mirrors, towels, anything box-like, and attention from Will. She was just a sweet, sassy little bun. We miss her dearly.

*Miss Emma McFluffybottoms (Emma)*





Miss Emma was a rescue from Craigslist. We got her on New Year's Eve (Dec. 2008) and had to rehome her in spring. She was a good little bunny, but she was special needs. Towards the end of her living here, we started to think she was deaf. She would "scan" her surroundings by moving her head side to side, and if you clapped or made loud noises, she wouldn't be startled. She would get startled if she didn't see you coming and you were suddenly there, though. We had to rehome her because she bit Toby a few times (they were bonded, but the bond broke). She was rehomed elsewhere, but she hated her new owner and would attack her. That owner rehomed her to a lady that, to the best of my knowledge, still has her and spoils her rotten. 

That's all I have right now. Happy (belated) new year, everyone!


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 9, 2010)

happy new year! hope mcsammerson is faring well - perhaps that was why she bit you new years eve:? cant help you with finches im afraid


----------



## Amy27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Ahhh all of the animals are adorable. Happy New Year to you also!


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 10, 2010)

I love robo's..they are hilarious.
As for the finches, what I did with my parakeets is keep the cages next to each other for about a week or two...then if they are finger tame or winged clip, give outside time together. If not, take the main cage, rearrange and/or replace the items, and introduce them in the "neutral" territory. Buying the opposite sex always helps (They rarely breed in my experiance)
And Sammi sounds vicious!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice looking zoo.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you for the replies, everyone! I emailed a "finch expert" about what to do. Due to limited space and resources, I don't think I could do the two cage thing.  I live in a small, already overcrowded apartment. 

Sammi is doing OK with her medicines. Surprisingly, I am able to administer them by myself. Will is going to have to do the noon eye meds while I am at work during the week. I can handle the 6AM and 6PM meds. She is getting an antibiotic eye cream 3-4 times per day. Then, she is getting metacam once a day. We give her the metacam around 6PM with her eye ointment. She has been doing well. She still boxes at me and attacks me when I come to get her for medicine time. *sigh* You can love all animals, but that doesn't make them love you back.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 11, 2010)

Hiiiiiiiiiii Kelly! Happy new year!
Sammi sounds feisty, sheesh. Not funny, bitten on the scalp doesn't sound cool. But you caught her eye ulcer early. She may develop a softer side for you with more care from you in her time of need. I remember that's how Toby got all snuggly with you 

Say hi to Toby for me and my crew. He is always adorable. "The Three Hamigos" still crack me up.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 11, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> She may develop a softer side for you with more care from you in her time of need.


Ha! If anything, she looks at me with _more_ hatred in her eyes! Thanks for the positive wishes, though! Maybe she'll hate me so much, she'll blow a fuse in her brain and like me!  That would be great!

On a side note: I checked my college grades for last semester, and I got a 4.0! :bow


----------



## pOker (Jan 11, 2010)

great start to your blog-what sweet looking bunnies you have...(the piggie, hamsters and bird are also cute  )


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 12, 2010)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> On a side note: I checked my college grades for last semester, and I got a 4.0! :bow


:great:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks! :biggrin2:

:jumpforjoy:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 12, 2010)

OK, this has nothing to do with the bunnies, but it was too funny to not share. Will and I went to Buffalo Wild Wings restaurant tonight for dinner. We ordered boneless wings. For sauces, we picked sweet BBQ, parmesan something-or-other, medium, and blazin'. Blazin' is the hottest/spiciest sauce they have. We were eating our wings and I tried one of the "medium" ones. It had an unnaturally long-lasting burn to it. Half of a glass of water and some of my non-alcoholic strawberry margarita later, my mouth was still burning. I was afraid to try the blazin' sauce after that. Will was going to go in for the gusto and try the blazin' sauce wings. He tried it, and nothing. It wasn't hot at all. Then we noticed that the staff had mixed up the little stickers on the basket that labels the sauce types. Will ate almost all of the blazin' sauce wings before we realized what happened! So, I survived eating the blazin' sauce wings there. Will was kind of disappointed, because he wanted something hotter than the "medium" ones! Poor Will! Now, an hour and a half later (with some Tums, of course!) my stomach is finally settling down. It was just a funny thing. Had to share!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 13, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## myheart (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Kelly, great start to your new blog for the fur-kids. Poor Sammi and poor you.... :hug:. That is tough to have a bunner turn on you when you least expect it. I think it would completely break my heart if one of my kids did that. Sammi must have been in some pain to attack you like that.

I can't wait for more Toby pics!! Is it time for another update yet?! Mr. Regiford ready to pack his little suitcase for a visit with me? Smooch the piggie-lips!!!

I might have to start a new blog for my kids also. If you make a few more posts, maybe I'll feel like I need to catch up and get mine going.

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sammi's eye is healed! Will took her back to the vet on Thursday, and the corneal ulcer is completely gone. She's happy with it (no more eye meds, yay!). Also, this gives me a chance to try out how VPI (vet. pet insurance) works with claims. I submitted two claims, so we'll see how that goes. 

Toby is molting.  He just finished his fall molt, but he's at it again. I brought out the Shed-Ender and went to town. How can such a small bunny make such a big fluffball!? I didn't think it was possible for so much fluff to come off him. Poor little guy. I will have to be diligent about his grooming. 

No pictures right now... Sorry.  I have to get some batteries for my camera.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 19, 2010)

Awww, little Toby is fluffernutters? It just seems like in the colder months they are shedding nonstop. It doesn't even make sense. Why wouldn't they cling onto their fur more tightly when it's cold? 

Glad Sammi is better! Yay!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 24, 2010)

I will have pictures up soon!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 24, 2010)

Update: Week of Jan. 24

Everybody has been doing well here. Toby has cactus-butt at the moment, and I can't seem to brush him enough. I looked like a shag carpet after the last grooming session! Ugh! I vacuum enough as it is! He's been doing well and is loving the extra attention. Will's brother, Jesse, is in from Michigan to visit, and he likes to come in and pet the bunnies and piggy. Toby LOVES the extra attention. 

Sammi is OK with it, but she doesn't seem as happy as Toby. Also, her eye is all better, too! She has been her normal, sassy self. Not too much new with that...

Regiford has been a little booger lately. He wants loves of attention, so I take him out when I am in the bedroom. I put him in his upside-down igloo with a towel in it, and he cuddles in there while I am vegging out. I have some pictures, too. Enjoy!

Toby surveying his kingdom:





Begging for a treat:





Cuddling with Reggie (they somewhat get along). They just wait for each other to groom them (which never happens)!





Piggy leeps (just for you, Janet!)





Reggie's moolap, in all its glory:





Only one picture of Sammi this week. She wasn't cooperating. :grumpy:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 24, 2010)

Aw, Regiford and Toby are so cute together. It almost looks like they're similar in size? How funny that neither of them will give it up!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 24, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> It almost looks like they're similar in size?


Regiford is about half the size of Toby. The way they are sitting makes them look similarly sized. Toby is only 3[sup]1/2[/sup] pounds, while Reggie is big for a guinea pig (honestly, I've never weighed him, but he looks like a porker)!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 24, 2010)

LOL he does look porkie in the third pic!


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 24, 2010)

Toby and the piggy are so adorable!


----------



## myheart (Jan 25, 2010)

Smooch those lips!!!! I don't think I could ever get enough piggie and bunnie lip-age!! 

Thanks Kelly for thinking of me.... 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 25, 2010)

*myheart wrote: *


> Thanks Kelly for thinking of me....


No problem!


----------



## myheart (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Kelly, are you too busy to update? How are classes going? (You _are_ still taking classes, aren't you?) 

Any sunny-bunny pics to warm us up on these cold days? Would love to see lot's of Toby whisker-age. Is Sammi settling down now that she is better? 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry that I haven't updated lately! Will and I were up in Eagle River (WI) last week. We got home on Saturday, then I worked a double on Sunday. I've worked all week, too, then had college today  I only have one class this semester. It started today and is only four weeks long. It's a pediatric phlebotomy course. I also will have my clinicals this semester (in March). Yippee!

No picture updates (for anyone) yet. My camera has been crappy, and I've been too lazy to putz with it.

Toby has been doing good. He's still binkying up a storm. We've been letting him run around the apartment while we watch TV/movies. He does mad bunny-500's up and down the hallway. 

Sammi has been doing well. Her eye is 100% healed. She's back to being her obnoxious self. She has had run of the bedroom while Toby is out and about. We plan on getting them on an "every-other-day" schedule, where one night, one gets the hall, one gets the bedroom, then switch it the next night. 

Regiford has been a noisy little booger lately. He fweeps when he sees Will (or me, but not so much for me). Will is the mighty bringer of the nightly salad, so it's understandable. He now has a Cuddle-E-Cup from Superpet. 

On our vacation, we stayed at my parent's condo in Eagle River. During the week, we took advantage of the pool, hot tub, and sauna access. We also went cross-country-skiing, played the slot machines at the casino in Watersmeet (MI), and went birdwatching. No new birdies. We did see two bald eagles, though.

On a birdy note, I did see a female harlequin duck on the Milwaukee lakefront today. They are rare to see around here in the first place, so seeing one in February was a treat!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow definitely sounds like you had a good time. 

I am glad Sammi is all healed up.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 17, 2010)

updates.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't have a bunny update at the moment (I wish I could find my camera and make it work :grumpy, but I do have a semi-funny story to share. Our roommate's birthday is on Saturday, so we took him out for a birthday dinner with his parents. Also, we took him to Hooters. Plus, he's gay. So, it was Will and I, our roommate and his boyfriend/fiance, and our roommate's parents. We told the Hooters girls that it was his birthday, and they sang to him (and kind of danced around). Best part was that they made him wear a little beak of two paper cones and he had to flap two plates (mimicking the Hooters owl). It was hilarious. Poor guy... We have a sick sense of humor. 

:biggrin2:

I promise that there will be photo updates soon!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, no updates (photo-wise) anyway. Toby's a sweetie, Sammi's a jerk. That's about it. Toby will be turning 5 next month sometime (we always celebrated it around St. Patrick's Day). Sammi is turned 6 sometime this year (Jan-Mar = guessed birth date). I need a new camera. I can't even find mine anymore.


----------



## myheart (Feb 25, 2010)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> ...I need a new camera. I can't even find mine anymore.


onder: Hmmm.... starting to think this is a conspiracy of some sort...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 25, 2010)

I know! It's disturbing! 
:sofa:

Speaking of couches... Toby likes to jump up on ours while out for his scamper-time. He jumps ups and looks startled once he gets there. Then he harasses me for head scratchies. I got up to use the bathroom and when I came back, he was sitting in my spot!


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 26, 2010)

*myheart wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ...I need a new camera. I can't even find mine anymore.
> ...


:grumpy:Yeah, tell me about it. :hug:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 26, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> ...


I think da bunnies got sick of getting their pictures taken! Toby has been known to steal my office supplies (staplers, rulers, pens/pencils, etc.), why not cameras now, too? lol

I need to do something about Sammi. She's driving me insane. She is a b*tchy rabbit. Yesterday, Toby was bouncing around in the bedroom, and he stopped by her cage to say "hi" and attempt to get groomed. Sammi wanted nothing to do with him, and she bit him on the forehead. This was not a nip, though. She was bit onto him so hard that she was attached to his head. He was kicking around and making a weird grunting/quick breathing noise, so I had to forcibly yank him from her mouth. I actually had to flick her face with my fingers to get her to let go. This was THROUGH THE CAGE BARS! Luckily, she only had a hold of his hair and he didn't get hurt. His poor eyeballs were popping out of their sockets! After that, she's been attacking ME! Her litter box is full and stinky, but I can't do anything about it. Every time I come near the cage, she is lunging and boxing at the wire. I had to feed her this morning with a funnel and those meat-grabby-prong things. She was attacking my hand with the food scoop, but was fine with the tongs/funnel thingy. I've resorted to dropping hay in the cage instead of nicely putting it in her litter box like I normally do. What the heck can I do? I'm stuck. :tears2:


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow, that's terrible!! I'm sorry to hear that. I had a rabbit for about 4 monthsthat was attacking, too..everyone in my house was pretty scared of her. We had to give her up. I was sad because I really loved her..it was a shame she kept biting people. We dealt with it for a while, thinkin there was something that could have been done to stop her from attacking..but there wasn't. 

Good Luck!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 26, 2010)

We had to get rid of our old bunny, Miss Emma McFluffybottoms, because she was attacking Toby after he went to the emergency vet for stasis. She kept attacking him and tore holes in him. Poor little guy just wants to be loved! He can't catch a break anywhere!


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this. What is it with your Toby's bad luck with women? I can't believe Sammi did this through the cage bars - that's really horrific. Thank goodness you were there to free him. I try to always remember though sometimes I forget, to put up a little barrier in front of the cage whenever my Toby is out because I know he always goes and harasses Kirby through the bars. Kirby has been boxing back & Toby likes to use his teeth so it's just a real bad combination. I hate to always separate them like this during playtime (and I feel super guilty when something DOES happen because I forgot to do so). It's really tough when buns don't get along and someone is the aggressor.

Sammi is a tough one. I think you have had her longer than you had Emma by now, right? Is there anyway for you to securely separate Sammi away when she is out?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 26, 2010)

Normally, I have Toby running around the rest of the apartment while Sammi is locked in the bedroom and running around. They've never fought like that through the bars before, though. Normally, they would lay next to each other and such. She is just getting crabbier as she ages. 

We only had Emma for less than 6 months. We've had Sammi for about a year. Toby and Emma bonded almost instantly. Sammi has always been a jerk. Will insisted that we get her, though. So, I blame him. :grumpy:

I found my camera and uploaded some pictures. Will is pestering me to watch more Spartacus: Blood & Sand on Netflix, so I must relinquish the computer now. I should post the pictures tomorrow! 

inkbouce:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 27, 2010)

OK, I don't have time to post many captions, but here are the pictures! :rofl:

Toby loves his treats! CRAISINS!















Sammi (AKA "The Beast")





Bunneh got back!










Regiford P. Piggypants trying out his new Cuddle-E-Cup from the Drs. Foster & Smith Warehouse. 





Old(er) picture of Reggie. This was in his upside down igloo with a towel in it. I don't know if I posted this before and am too lazy to find out.


----------



## myheart (Feb 27, 2010)

Great pics Kelly!! Poor little Toby having to do a balancing act for his snackie. Food is such a great incentive... 

Even if you think Sammi is a beast, she is still very pretty. I love her eyelashes. I dunno, she has me fooled with her sweet looks.

My heart just melts for Regiford Piggypants. He is so handsome. Sleepy piggie pics are so cute!! How does he like his new bed? Do you leave it in with him all of the time? No nibblage or potties on it? Starting to wonder if my boyz might like one, although they seem content to snuggle on the hay. Regiford just looks like he is living the high-life with his little bed... 

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 27, 2010)

Hooray! I'm glad you found the camera. Wish I could say the same. Sammi's back bun pic is very cute. She really is gorgeous, even if she is mean.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 27, 2010)

*myheart wrote: *


> How does he like his new bed? Do you leave it in with him all of the time? No nibblage or potties on it? Starting to wonder if my boyz might like one, although they seem content to snuggle on the hay.


Regiford loves his bed! He is in it all the time! He doesn't chew on it a lot, but he does go potty in it all the time. :grumpy: So, I just fold up an old towel and put it in the bottom. He can live it up in there, and all I have to do is shake out the towel and change it at the end of the week. It works as a blankie for him, too. Actually, he's cuddled in it right now. Also, it is machine washable. I'll probably hand-wash it when it's dirty. I was somewhat disappointed with it when I picked it up. It felt very thin and flimsy, but now that it's in the cage and I always see a little piggy in it, it makes it worth the $13. 

On a side note: Sammi is retarded. She has a cardboard box in her cage to chew on, but she chooses to chew on a cardboard box OUTSIDE HER CAGE! She has to smoosh her face through the NIC grids to get to it... *sigh*

Exhibit A: 






Smoosh-hance!


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 27, 2010)

My Toby does that too!!! 

Guess the box is crunchier on the other side.


----------



## BethM (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh, I am sorry to read that Sammi is not playing nice. Orange-brown bunnies are my favorites. 


My Tobi growls and lunges at me when I give her food. *what?* I will have to try using the tongs next.

All of my bunnies like to eat hay, from their hay bins, from outside their cage. Weird.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah, my tongs & funnel idea worked OK. It was a bit sloppy, but it prevented my fingers from being fiercely whacked by angry bunneh paws. I found our largest funnel, then gripped onto it with the tongs. Once over the food bowl (about 6" above it, the other hand poured the pellets into the bowl. 

Lately, she hasn't tried to kill me while feeding her. So, I don't have to use that anymore. For now, at least... She still lunges at me, but I know that she's fake-lunging now (she doesn't stop the lunge about 10-25% of the time and bites). Toby does this, too, but he normally only nose-bumps you. 

Funny story about Toby and the lunging: My mum watches the bunnies when I am out of town for extended periods of time. My mum is on blood thinners, and bleeds horribly from a papercut (it takes almost an hour sometimes to stop bleeding). She used to be so afraid of Toby because he bit her once when he was little. Awhile back, when we only had Toby, we left him at my mum's house to be watched. This was when I let Toby run around our bedroom all day, and he was only confined to a cage at night. He would always greet me by running up to me and doing happy-circles around my feet when I had food. If I had something he REALLY wanted (craisins), he would gallop full-speed-ahead and slam into my legs (I don't think he could stop in time). He wasn't biting, but it was startling sometimes. I forgot to mention that to my mum. She let him have free-run of my old bedroom at their house while I was away. She shook the craisin container and he slammed into her legs and began doing happy circles and honking. She flipped out, yelled, and ran out of the room (I haven't seen my mum run in years! I wish I could have seen this!). She called me immediately and was so scared of him. After laughing at her for a few minutes, I finally was able to tell her that was his way of getting over-excited. She felt stupid for awhile, but is now used to Toby's unstoppable 3[sup]1/2[/sup] pound frame hurdling itself into her legs. Just thought that was kind of funny.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 28, 2010)

*myheart wrote: *


> Starting to wonder if my boyz might like one, although they seem content to snuggle on the hay.


Speaking of your piggies... Why have I never seen pictures of them? I'm not even sure how many you have? I know you refer to them in a plural form, so there must be at least two.  Do you have an updated blog that I haven't found?

:stikpoke


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 28, 2010)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> On a side note: Sammi is retarded. She has a cardboard box in her cage to chew on, but she chooses to chew on a cardboard box OUTSIDE HER CAGE! She has to smoosh her face through the NIC grids to get to it... *sigh*
> 
> Exhibit A:
> 
> ...


She's not retarded, she likes a challenge.If its outside her cage, she's says it must be forbidden so it must be extra tasty.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 1, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > On a side note: Sammi is retarded. She has a cardboard box in her cage to chew on, but she chooses to chew on a cardboard box OUTSIDE HER CAGE! She has to smoosh her face through the NIC grids to get to it... *sigh*
> ...


^ Look at that stretchy nose bun trying to get the forbidden box!! ^ What wabbitdad said ^ 

Testing 1,2, 3: Line up some chew things just inches away from the open grid squares, and see if Sammi will reorganize, draw closer, to her castle. uumm, you think she'll try?!
... A single "clean" sock from Will? ... Kelly, have you tried placing your glasses on the floor (but you'll need to WATCH those!). hee hee.

Kisses to all those lucky bums, love the pictures.


----------



## myheart (Mar 2, 2010)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Starting to wonder if my boyz might like one, although they seem content to snuggle on the hay.
> ...



:wiggleNo updated blog yet. I am having fun looking at everyone else's pics and blogs. 

I am sure you have seen pics of Victor and Harley. I have recently 'rescued' a pair of beautiful rhone boars from the same situation that Victor and Harley were in. I named them Sean and Colin, Irish names for my little red-heads. I am not as diligent about taking piggie-pics. I would really like to have some nice pics like what Boz takes of her small and furries. 

So, yeah, you could call me a sucker also... Naturestee has no problem with saying it to my face over and over. 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 2, 2010)

Relooking at the pictures, I remember what they look like, now. I remembered them as being all black, but my memory sucks.  Do your piggies take the Oxbow vitamin C tablets? Regiford turns his little nose up at them and only demands real oranges instead of tablets. I have a whole bottle here that is just collecting dust if you want them!


----------



## myheart (Mar 2, 2010)

Actually Victor and Harley are addicted to blueberries. They are really different piggies. I took Sean and Colin to the vet for their wellness exam after I adopted them. They were all skittish and fweepie, not at all like Victor and Harley. The vet said that Sean and Colin are very "normal"piggies because they have the right prey-responses. So, really Victor and Harley are "abnormal" because they can't wait to get picked up for run-time and they will not eat oranges, only blueberries. They really are my piggies. 

btw... never tried the tabs. I don't think Victor and Harley will eat them, and I have gotten into the habit of having oranges around for Sean and Colin.

myheart


----------



## bunbunluv123 (Mar 2, 2010)

oh i hope ur bun bun sammi is okinkbouce:!!!keep us posted on her eye!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::rainbow:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 9, 2010)

Quick update before work: Sammi's eye was all gooey again last night. She wasn't opening it all the way, and it was definitely goopy. We gave her a little metacam and some eye ointment. Since her eye looks 75% better today, we will just continue the eye meds. If it goes back to being gooey after the ointment treatments, we will take her back. Expensive little bunny.


----------



## myheart (Mar 9, 2010)

Glad to hear you still have some meds left over to start treatment right away. That must be some nasty bacteria she has. 

Is there anything in her cage that keeps irritating it? I remember Bo B discovering the feeding dishes were too small for bunny mooshes to fit all of the way to the bottom. So the bunners ended up with irritated eyes from trying to eat the last of their foods because the sides of the bowls would rub there.

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 10, 2010)

The only things that we could think of were the zippy ties on the cage, the hay, or possibly her nails. Her nails are trimmed, all zippy ties will be spun around to put the sharp edge out, and the hay... We haven't gotten there yet.


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh no, little Sammi. Hope you figure out what's happening with her eye soon. Just one eye though? Unless her hay's just poking 1 eye...?

Interesting thing about the food bowl, Janet.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Her eye is crust & goo free this evening. No more eye meds for now.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 11, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 12, 2010)

I am glad she is better.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 13, 2010)

Let's just keep our fingers crossed that it doesn't happen again! I can't figure out why she keeps getting eye goopies.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 16, 2010)

Today is Toby's estimated birthday. According to my count, he is 5 years old today. Happy birthday, my little gray bunny boy.


----------



## myheart (Mar 17, 2010)

arty:*Happy Birthday Toby!!!*arty:

Did he get lots of treats and toys? If not, I think giving the butt is in order for that sweet little man to get his way. (Sorry Kelly, but he is old enough to get everything a gentleman-bun of his years is able to get.)

Give Toby a snug and smooch for me...

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 17, 2010)

YAY Toby! Hoppy 5th birthday, handsome little man!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 17, 2010)

Happy birthday handsome devil. go shopping with mom!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday, I hope you got lots of craisins!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 18, 2010)

*myheart wrote: *


> Did he get lots of treats and toys? If not, I think giving the butt is in order for that sweet little man to get his way. (Sorry Kelly, but he is old enough to get everything a gentleman-bun of his years is able to get.)


He got his cage vacuumed.  He was less than happy. He was able to run around for a few hours, though. He got lots of head scratchies, treats, and plenty of extra romaine. I will have to make time to get pictures soon.

The next four weeks are going to be hell, though. I will be working every Saturday and Sunday 0630-2100. Then, I will have phlebotomy clinicals Monday through Thursday from 0700-1500. I will have Fridays off. Psssh. I need to stop over-booking my schedule.  So, if you guys don't see me online too often (less than I am now), that's why. 

Off to bed! Goodnight, all!

:run:


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 18, 2010)

Good luck Kelly!!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thats a killer schedule, good luck.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 20, 2010)

Day 1 complete: I'm still alive.

Sammi has been being so cute lately. When you walk by her cage around suppertime (2100), she sits by her bowl and puts her delicate front feets on the rim of the bowl. She hardly pushes down, but just rests them on the lip of the bowl. I will have to try to get a picture.  

Thanks for the support, guys!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 22, 2010)

I survived the two days of doubles at work. Now, it's my first day of clinicals. Ugh. I haven't done a blood draw in awhile, I hope they don't have me try any on the first day... Off I go! 

inkbouce:


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 23, 2010)

:highfive:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Pretty good day yesterday. I did three draws. Two were on my trainers, one on a patient. Can you guess which one I wasn't able to successfully finish? :grumpy:


----------



## hln917 (Mar 23, 2010)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Day 1 complete: I'm still alive.
> 
> Sammi has been being so cute lately. When you walk by her cage around suppertime (2100), she sits by her bowl and puts her delicate front feets on the rim of the bowl. She hardly pushes down, but just rests them on the lip of the bowl. I will have to try to get a picture.
> 
> Thanks for the support, guys!


Sounds too cute! Definitely want to see a pic. Baci just throws the front of his body on his lettuce plate when he wants more. See the difference b/tw the male and female.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 28, 2010)

Too tired to post much now. Psycho the zebra finch died today. His brother, Meepers, died a few months ago...  I miss my meep-meep birdies.


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your finch


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you, Helen. :hug:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry about your finch.


----------



## lorri (Mar 31, 2010)

You lead a busy life with all those lovely pets you have.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, I haven't really updated in awhile. I still do not have any pictures (le boyfriend seems to have "lost" all of my AA batteries for my camera). I will find them, or buy new ones, soon!

Yesterday and today I let Toby and Regiford outside. I took apart Toby's cage yesterday (it's just an NIC pen), then took it outside and made it into a circular pen. Toby loved mowing down all of the grass, and Reggie was just trying to hide behind Toby. Today, I took apart Toby AND Sammi's pen and let Toby and Reggie run around. Reggie stayed inside of the pet taxi, so I took that apart so he could hide underneath it, but still had grass under him to nibble on. Toby just sat and enjoyed the sunshine and mowed down more grass. When you look where they were, the grass is about 1" shorter than the surrounding grass! I will have to rotate bunny grazing spots soon!

Sammi has yet to go outside because she is so spastic. I am afraid of her jumping out of the pen, getting away from me somehow, or hurting herself. I am waiting for a time when Will can come out with me to watch her (and put a sheet over the pen). We tried putting her in a walking vest, and she took off like a rocket! She was slamming herself into everything and twisting/turning and kicking to get out of it. We won't try that one again...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 3, 2010)

I have been such a bad rabbit slave. I keep procrastinating on taking their pictures! Yesterday, I did get this picture of Toby, though!





Sammi kept moving, so I couldn't get a good shot of her. I will have to take them outside next week and take some pictures for everyone! 

Will and I went to a baseball game last night. Granted, it's just an exhibition game, but it was the Milwaukee Brewer's VS. the Detroit Tigers. Being that I'm from Wisconsin and Will is from Michigan, we HAD to go to that game. Guess who won?


----------



## lorri (Apr 3, 2010)

Is Kenosha very far from you? My cousin Gary lives there.Who won the match?

Sammie is just like Pepper. I think there are distant twins. If you put together you won't know who's who


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 3, 2010)

The Milwaukee Brewer's won! Woohoo!

Kenosha is South from me. It's only about 45 minutes to an hour away, I think.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 18, 2010)

OK, time for a proper update.

I have finished my clinicals, so I should have a little more time on my hands to come online and check out the forum (and update)! Will and I are no longer together. It was a difficult break-up, but we are still friends. We have been hanging out a lot. I have been going birdwatching a lot, as well. I have added, like, 15 new bird species to my birdwatching list.  Hooray, extra time!

Anyway, onto the critters. 

Toby has been doing well. His poor little fluff-butt just can't get over his molt. it's like he gets most of it out, then a little more comes out, so he has been in semi-permanent "cactus-butt" mode. Other than that, he has been doing well. I have taken him outside a few times. I take his and Sammi's pens outdoors and hook them together. Toby loves the outdoors time, and he noms as much fresh grass as he can. The apartment manager even said that when they spray for weeds in the later Spring, she will have them not spray the area where I put my bunny pen. She is going to tell them to not spray that whole side of the building (it's only about a 20'x8' area) so I can keep taking my critters outside. 

Sammi wasn't doing too well this past week. She wasn't eating or drinking, and she wasn't trying to kill me when I went into her cage to tidy up. Normally, she goes all Monty Python's "Creature of Caerbannog" on me, but she just sat there. Also, there was poop all over her cage. They were the little bunny pellets, but that is so not like her, it's scary. She's normally little miss prissy pants about that, so I was worried. So, I've been syringing her water orally and putting lots of wet greens in her bowl. She has been eating better lately, but she's still not 100%.

Regiford has been doing well, too. He likes to go outside, as well. I put him out in the pen with Toby, because they don't seem to care about each other's presence much. Either way, Reggie just stays in the carrier that I put in the pen. I started to take the carrier apart (top and bottom halves) and left the top half of the carrier on the grass so Reggie could stay sheltered, but still have access to the yummy grass. 

I have two new zebra finches now, too. They are two female "black-cheeked" zebra finches. One is mostly white with a VERY fluffy tummy, and the other one just looks like a normal zebra finch, minus the red cheeks. They are both females, I am pretty sure. They've been laying eggs up a storm! They have such cute little eggs, though. Since I don't want baby finchies, I removed the freshly-laid eggs from the cage. 

The three Hamigos are doing well. Actually, only two of the three Hamigos are still here. Lucky and Dusty decided to try and eat Ned. When I found Ned, his back was one huge scab and he was hiding away from their normal nest. Now, Ned lives with my mum and was promptly spoiled rotten. 

Onto the pictures!

Why is it that when I bring out the camera, this is the look I get from BOTH bunnies?











Toby sitting on his house, waiting for a snack.





Sammi telling me where to stick my camera.





Regiford enjoying his Cuddle-E-Cup. 





The new finches. The one on the left is Leonardo Da Finchi, and the one on the right is Ish Kabibble.


----------



## myheart (Apr 18, 2010)

Kelly, I am so sorry about things with Will. You both looked so happy together. Is he going to live nearby to help out with the kids if needed? It is good to hear that you are still very good friends. It isn't fun when it's a messy break-up...

Hey!! Where's my Regiford pic?!!! How am I going to get through the day without seeing piggie-lips!! He is such a handsome pig!! Good thing I don't have room for anymore, or he would have been missing from his cage a long time ago...:coolness:

Everybody else look great! Poor little Ned... Glad to hear you found him in time to rehome him to mum's house. We might need more Toby whisker pics though. I do hope Sammi is feeling better soon. Sounds like she is bouncing back. The new finches look pretty {{meep-meep}}.

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 18, 2010)

*myheart wrote: *


> Hey!! Where's my Regiford pic?!!! How am I going to get through the day without seeing piggie-lips!! He is such a handsome pig!! Good thing I don't have room for anymore, or he would have been missing from his cage a long time ago...:coolness:


Just for you, Janet! Piggie pictures hot off the press!  

Dis mah good side!





You wanted piggie leeps? 





I got a new camera yesterday. I took the plunge and spent over $1000 on a camera, a zoom lens, the warranties D) and other assorted stuff. It's a Canon SLR.  I've been harassing everything inside (and outside) the apartment since. 

Will is living with our roommate's parents at the moment. He is about 15-20 minutes away. He came over the other morning when I found Sammi acting goofy. He came over to help me hold her for some fluids and a little bit of Metacam.


----------



## myheart (Apr 19, 2010)

I had tried to reply yesterday, but my post was eaten... 

Awe... look at those little lips!! Smooches to da piggie!!!

I think Will still gets the good-guy award for helping out with the kids when they don't feel good. It's so nice to the extra set of hands to administer meds. I'm not very good at the bunny-burrito, so I have to adapt passing out meds to various likes/dislikes and strength of kicks with a draped towel. Not always the easiest thing to do at times by myself.

Hmmmm... new camera.... Good for you!! Poor critters.... :twitch: Have fun with it!!

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 20, 2010)

Yay for the new camera!!! Digital SLRs are awesome! The pictures look great! 
My bunnies pretty much got harassed by the camera for a week after I got my Nikon as well :biggrin2: 

Can I just say - LOVE your finches, AND their names? :rofl:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 20, 2010)

Somehow, all of my pets have odd names.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, McSammersons is in stasis.

She stopped eating regularly a few days ago, but being the optimist that I am, I somewhat "ignored" it and figured that it would pass. I have kept a close eye on her, though. The first day, I woke up and noticed poo all over her cage. This is odd, because she is normally meticulous with her potty habits. Then, she stopped running up to her bowl for her morning pellets. Then, she stopped pooping for the most part. I started to wet down her romaine well before giving it to her. I also started syringe-feeding her water. She was only nibbling at her hay. Then, she stopped eating the hay altogether and stopped drinking. I had to root around and find my bag of Critical Care and syringe-fed it to her. I only got 15 ml in her, though. 

Today, we wound up at the vet. Since we had been doing everything else (tummy massages included!), the vet said that we were doing fine. Now, we just have to give her subcutaneous fluids and three doses of cisipride daily. In addition, we are supposed to give her Metacam (I had been doing that, too). 

She took the sub-Q's like a pro, though. I did enlist the help of Will and my roommate, Sean, though. Will held her head/body still while I stuck the needle in and held it. Sean got to do the plunging of the fluids. All in all, we did well. We gave her 45ml of fluid. We did have to redo the stick once, though. She jumped away and I pulled the needle out. She did well for both sticks. 

She's a good little girl (for now). I hope she pulls through this OK.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, today could have gone better for Sammi. After getting her sub-Q fluids without incident, she pulled a "flying bunny" act and jumped off of Will's shoulder. Keep in mind, he's about 6'4". Now, she isn't putting much pressure on that front left foot. She was favoring it a bit before (from a previous flying bunny episode), but now she's hardly using it. Ugh. When will this end?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 22, 2010)

Photo Update! W00t-w00t!

Toby:















Sammi:





You can kind-of see how she stands funny on her front left foot.










Regiford P. Piggypants:










Leonardo DaFinchi and Ish Kabibble:





Oscar the Betta:





Little Fish Guy Mach Two (the Betta)... Will named him, not me. lol :
He's a crown-tail betta, so his fins aren't that ragged, it's just how he is.





Assorted fish tank photos:
Harlequin Rasboras:





Albino Cherry Barb:





Rainbow Shark (George - pronounced Hor-Hey):





Black Kuhlii Loach:





Striped Kuhlii Loach:





Albino Bushy-Nosed Plecostomus (Sir Sucks A Lot):


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 22, 2010)

OH man! Poor Sammi. I saw your infirmary thread  

I don't know what i can do for you... sending you positive thoughts. C'mon Sammi. You can do it! Wiggle those poops out! I hope her leg is ok...


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## myheart (Apr 22, 2010)

Poor little Sammi... It's such a shame when they don't always realize that bunny-parents are trying to help. I hate that when they launch themselves when I'm just seconds from putting them on the floor. 

ray:that it's just a little sprain and Sammi will get all better soon.

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you, everyone, for your kind thoughts. She had a few poops in her cage this morning, but still nothing like it should be.

Does anyone know if wrapping the leg would help? Or at this point, would it be stressing her out more than necessary?


----------



## hln917 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sending good wishes to Ms. Sammi.


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't know for sure, but I think if you try to wrap her leg and she is perfectly alert and not in significant pain, it would drive her nuts and she'll try to get it off, causing more strain. You might just want to restrain her space so she doesn't move around too much. If it doesn't improve, if it were me I'd go to the vet to get an xray or at least for the vet to try to do some range-of-motion exercises to assess. Poor thing. Why does Will have to be soooo tall?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 23, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I don't know for sure, but I think if you try to wrap her leg and she is perfectly alert and not in significant pain, it would drive her nuts and she'll try to get it off, causing more strain. You might just want to restrain her space so she doesn't move around too much. If it doesn't improve, if it were me I'd go to the vet to get an xray or at least for the vet to try to do some range-of-motion exercises to assess. Poor thing. Why does Will have to be soooo tall?


^ Ditto. ^ K, having an xray will determine if a fracture occurred. And the DVM's can assess things by feeling (as they did when Sylvia broke her digit). 

[Sylvia worked overtime to remove every bandage/wrapping the vets did, and I did. She was eating the gauze wrap... and the collar thing to prevent her from nibbling and removing the gauze was not successful either.]


----------



## hln917 (Apr 23, 2010)

How's Sammi doing today?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 24, 2010)

She's eating a bit better and pooping just a tiny bit more. It seems that her output is only at 25-50% of what it was. She is still holding that leg funny, though. Being that it is now the weekend, and I cannot afford an emergency vet visit, we will have to see how it is on Monday. The vet did notice that her paw was a little tender, but since she was already getting poked and prodded, we opted to see if she had just sprained it. Let's hope that McSammersons is just a klutz.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 26, 2010)

Crap! I'm a day late for this, but...

Happy Gotcha Day, Sammi! 
:hug1:bunny17:et::bunny18:brown-bunny


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 26, 2010)

YAY! Happy Gotcha Day, Sammi girl!


----------



## myheart (Apr 26, 2010)

:balloons::balloons:*Happy Gotcha Day Sammi* :balloons::balloons:


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 27, 2010)

Wanted to look at your blog since I clearly haven't been keeping up! Sorry about your losses and break-up. It's good of you to take care of Sammi for the time being though. Poor girl, I wish we could figure out what was causing her GI issues! Stress is probable. I hope her leg is ok...

I love your piggy! Makes me want one so badly!

My boss at the shelter recently took in 120+ robos. They were being bought from overseas, shipped to Texas, and bred and kept there in unsanitary conditions. I think they had lots of different species. They were selling the critters to PetSmart and the like.  Such a sad story. Anyway, of the 120, about 10 were male, so the rest are still (at least as far as I've heard) on pregnancy watch. We adopted a few out, but as time goes by we seem to have to separate them more and more due to fighting. They're also all very hard to handle--like a bar of soap in your hands! But I thought I'd mention, since I know you're a ham-person. Also, they're up for adoption


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 27, 2010)

Two GPs landed themselves at the shelter today and of course GPs being a minority, got placed into our rabbit room. They are soooo cute. I don't know what they are and I don't know anything about piggies but I can see why you love Regiford so much. They're so silly!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 27, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> My boss at the shelter recently took in 120+ robos. They were being bought from overseas, shipped to Texas, and bred and kept there in unsanitary conditions. I think they had lots of different species. They were selling the critters to PetSmart and the like.  Such a sad story. Anyway, of the 120, about 10 were male, so the rest are still (at least as far as I've heard) on pregnancy watch. We adopted a few out, but as time goes by we seem to have to separate them more and more due to fighting. They're also all very hard to handle--like a bar of soap in your hands! But I thought I'd mention, since I know you're a ham-person. Also, they're up for adoption


My mum is looking for a girl Roborovskii for Ned. We've bred them in the past, and we only could EVER get them to have one litter. After looking up information on them, I guess they only breed once or twice in their lifetime (odd for rodents, no?). If your shelter boss is OK with it, I know my mum would LOVE to get a little friend for Ned. Let me know! Madison isn't _that_ far away!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 27, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Two GPs landed themselves at the shelter today and of course GPs being a minority, got placed into our rabbit room. They are soooo cute. I don't know what they are and I don't know anything about piggies but I can see why you love Regiford so much. They're so silly!


If your shelter-people let you, try giving them some old towels or something soft to snuggle in. It will melt your heart! Every time I look in Reggie's cage, he's all sprawled out in his Cuddle-C-Cup. Sometimes, it just makes me smile because of how relaxed he looks. He even has one little footie dangling out the side of the bed! :hearts:


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 27, 2010)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Two GPs landed themselves at the shelter today and of course GPs being a minority, got placed into our rabbit room. They are soooo cute. I don't know what they are and I don't know anything about piggies but I can see why you love Regiford so much. They're so silly!
> ...


I'll ask the Tuesday volunteers to see if we can get a towel from the shelter. We have a "GP guy" who usually comes and rescues the piggies. We're not sure when he's coming but I'm sure they will be taken care of. We're getting some carefresh for the piggies because one of them has some sores from sitting in its urine


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 27, 2010)

You'd probably have to tell the boss-lady that it wasn't for breeding.  Or, you could ask soon and get one that's pregnant and see babies that way!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Honestly, we're not in it for the babies. My mum just wants a friend for Ned. lol If they've already had one litter, they might not breed again *fingers crossed*


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah, that might be a good option for a robo girl.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Just let me know!


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 28, 2010)

The girls haven't come up on the website yet, I'll let you know when they do!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 5, 2010)

Well, I should update everyone. Sammi is doing much better. She's still not as spunky as she used to be, but she's eating and grunting at me, which I think is a good sign that she's back to her old self. 

Thank you, everyone, for your kind thoughts!


----------



## myheart (May 5, 2010)

arty0002:Yay!!! Good job Sammi!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 7, 2010)

I haven't had any pictures of Ned up lately. Since he doesn't live here anymore, I don't see him a lot to get pictures! Since I was somewhat watching my parent's house, I took a picture quick. First of all, here is his little igloo house... Well, all of the fluff that he packed inside of the house. He has a little plastic igloo for a nest, and once removed, all of the bedding stays in a perfect igloo shape!






Here's Ned! Fully healed and being spoiled rotten!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 7, 2010)

LOL the igloo is quite an architectural feat for a hammie.


----------



## hln917 (May 7, 2010)

Ned is such a cutie! Robo hamsters are my fave. Glad to hear Sammi is doing better!


----------



## tonyshuman (May 7, 2010)

Aw! My Petunia used to make bedding piles like Ned, inside her trademark coconut house. She was a Russian Dwarf.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 24, 2010)

How are the kids, K?


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 24, 2010)

Everybunny is doing well, despite the heat/humidity. They have their little fans a'going right now to help keep cool (plus their little granite/marble tiles I put in the pens). Sammi is much better, but I still don't think those two will ever bond.  Right now, I am trying to find a new apartment where I can go and bunnies are welcome. It's so frustrating!

How is your crew doing? I hope everybunny is well!


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 28, 2010)

I finally have the apartment set-up for the hot days ahead. I am always so worried about the rabbits (and pets, in general), so I made sure that I had their well-being in mind when I dug out all of my "room cooling" items. 

1. This year, each bun-bun has their own mini-fan that rests on their cage, like last year. It blows in one area, and if they don't want to sit under the breeze, they have 3/4 of the cage to choose from.

2. I bought each of them a 14"x14" granite tile for their cage to lay on if they feel too warm. I may have crappy apartment carpeting in my living space, but my bunnies each have granite floors! 

3. A timed window-mount air conditioner. This one was a little trickier. I have a small window-mounted air conditioner and it works well to cool the bedroom off fast. The downside? It's an air conditioner and it sucks electricity, and I am the self-proclaimed "electricity bill nazi". So, I took the timer off of my fish tank light and hooked it up to the air conditioner. Now, for 15 minutes of every hour, the air conditioner is on.  So, when I am at work (during the hottest part of the day), I don't have to worry about the apartment getting too hot. I have also set the timer so that it does the 15-minute thing for all 24 hours. That way, the bedroom doesn't get stagnant or stuffy overnight.  

4. I've been refilling their water crocks religiously. I'm normally good about this anyway, but lately I've been checking on it like every 20 minutes when I'm home lol I also have been refrigerating their water. Normally, I just get cold water out of the tap, but this time, it's refrigerated. 

5. This probably doesn't really count as a "cooling" technique, but both bunnies now have a little cat hammock to sleep on. Some of you may remember Toby's little pink house. These are made by the same people, but they are a two-story blue cat hammock. It's made of super light-weight material that breathes well, so if anything, they get a little air-flow underneath.  

I will have to post pictures sometime soon!


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 28, 2010)

On a sad note, Leonardo DaFinchi died.  

I don't know what happened, but Ish Kabibble was sitting on the perch alone the other morning. I couldn't find Leonardo, but I soon found him in the nest, little feetsies in the air.  That was exactly how Will's old finch, Psycho died; Belly-up in the nest. 

Prior to his passing, he did get out in the apartment and was flying everywhere. That was on the 20th (Will's birthday). Will and I had to chase him around the living area of the apartment for about 5 minutes before I finally was able to throw a pillow case over him and return him to the cage. He died about 5 days later. I wonder if him flying around injured him somehow? He wasn't visibly hurt. 

At night, I haven't been covering the cage all the way (about half) and leaving the window open. The window is across the room from them (they are at the furthest point from it in the apartment). Also, for the last few nights, it was about 70 Ë Fahrenheit in the apartment (at the lowest). Plus, we don't get a lot of "breeze action" through that window. I had done that for the last few years with the other two finches and never had a problem. I really think that him getting out and bouncing around on the walls did it. Either way, I'm still upset. 

Oddly enough, though, it was the same finch that had gotten out at the pet store and was flying around. I guess he was just a free-spirited finchy. *sigh* We specifically picked him out from the cage, too. Well, my mum said that I _had_ to get Ish Kabibble because she is so fluffy, but I picked out Leonardo (much to the dismay of the sales clerk) because he was snuggling and preening Ish Kabibble. So, the poor sales clerk had to chase him around the cage full of similar-looking finches so get him. 

I will be getting another friend for Ish Kabibble soon, though. I feel bad for getting another one so soon, but I figure that it's better for Ish Kabibble.

In the picture, Leonardo da Finchi is on the left, Ish Kabibble on the right.  Rest in peace, little finchy. :rainbow:


----------



## kirbyultra (May 28, 2010)

Aww, sorry about Leonardo DaFinchi. I liked his name a lot... But I'm glad you'll get a new friend for Ish Kabibble. He would be lonely otherwise.

Great setup btw! I've been thinking about the buns too. I bought an aluminum platform that is supposed to cool them down too but they never lay on it. I wish my AC was a window unit. Mine are attached to the wall so I can't set it to timer, I wish I could! I have been thinking of setting a Blizzard fan on oscillating, with a timer... I don't know know though. Doesn't seem enough  The living room is always hotter than the rabbit room.


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 28, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Aww, sorry about Leonardo DaFinchi. I liked his name a lot... But I'm glad you'll get a new friend for Ish Kabibble. He would be lonely otherwise.


Aww, thanks! :hug:



> I have been thinking of setting a Blizzard fan on oscillating, with a timer... I don't know know though. Doesn't seem enough  The living room is always hotter than the rabbit room.


Last year at Wal*Mart, I bought two mini-desk fans for the bunnies. They were about $5, and they have a little metal stand that hooks over the side of the NIC pen that the bunnies live in. So, the fan hangs inside the pen (up near the top, though) so it's not hanging out and in the way. The bunnies can't reach it, either. I put the granite tiles where the air flow hits, so the bunnies can lounge on the tile or the carpet in the breeze. The bunnies normally choose the carpeting, though. 

Before I had the mini-fans, I just had a tower-type oscillating fan that I put in one corner of the room so that it swept across the rest of the room. Toby was my only bunny at that point, so it was easier to aim on one cage! Just make sure that if you do the oscillating thing, that the fan doesn't reach ALL spots in the cage. I think it's important to have a "dead zone" with the fan so that the buns can get away from it if they get too cold.

ETA: I will try to get video of Toby "talking in his sleep".


----------



## jujub793 (May 28, 2010)

quite the menagere and CONGRATS on the awesome work at school!! :thumbup


----------



## tonyshuman (May 30, 2010)

So sorry about Leo. 

On another note, the female Robos have started showing up on the website:
http://www.giveshelter.org/sitemgr/animal_search?type=Rodent&gender=any&breed=&name=&loc=&order=asc


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 30, 2010)

Yay! Hammies!  I will have to look into that link and see if my mum is interested!

Oddly enough, I was actually out in Madison yesterday to go help some people who were bird-banding. I didn't get to band any of them (it takes a lot of learning beforehand), but I did get to release an Acadian Flycatcher (a new species for me)!!!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 4, 2010)

How did you get roped into bird-banding, miss K?

Sidenote, everybun here is doing good. We stay busy. all send a wave or nose nudge ~

Hope you get time for videos of Toby and Sammi.  &


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 4, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> So sorry about Leo.
> 
> On another note, the female Robos have started showing up on the website:
> http://www.giveshelter.org/sitemgr/animal_search?type=Rodent&gender=any&breed=&name=&loc=&order=asc


^ have no clue how the shelter can name them (guess that isn't so hard), or tell them apart. Eeeeeeek. They pretty much look the same. :lookaround


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 4, 2010)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> ^ have no clue how the shelter can name them (guess that isn't so hard), or tell them apart. Eeeeeeek. They pretty much look the same. :lookaround


I had to LOL at this!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 4, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *TreasuredFriend wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ^ have no clue how the shelter can name them (guess that isn't so hard), or tell them apart. Eeeeeeek. They pretty much look the same. :lookaround
> ...


It definitely sounds better than "Hamster #201", or something like that.  Maybe they started employing the "poke them with a marker" tactic. I remember that my mum did that when our family dog had puppies (West Highland White Terriers + nontoxic markers made for easy puppy ID). lol


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 4, 2010)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> How did you get roped into bird-banding, miss K?


Well, I go birding every week (at least once!), so I figured that I should try something new. Plus, I always wanted to work with the wild critters. I have pictures of everything that we captured and banded, but I uploaded them onto Facebook and was too lazy to put them on here. 





> Sidenote, everybun here is doing good. We stay busy. all send a wave or nose nudge ~


How is Karla doing? She's such a little fighter!  Same for Tamm, too! I hope they get some extra ear scritchies coming their way!



> Hope you get time for videos of Toby and Sammi.  &


I have one quick video on Facebook with Toby doing a mini-bink. I haven't been letting him out as much as I should (bad bunny mummy).  I will have to try this coming week. Will is going to be out of town starting next Thursday (we're back together, by the way). I should have lots of free time to let the McBundersons out. 

Here is the link to my Facebook page, for those of you with Facebook. I will try to upload some pictures and videos onto here, too.  My Facebook Page!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm glad you are able to work things out with Will.


----------



## hln917 (Jun 4, 2010)

Never knew window air conditioner has a built in timer. Great idea! I thought about getting one or afloor fan just for the girls' room, but I'm always afraid of having anything on when I'm not home.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 4, 2010)

We don't know how to tell them apart--we just guess :rollseyes:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 4, 2010)

oh but the boss does know how to tell gender!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 4, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Never knew window air conditioner has a built in timer. Great idea! I thought about getting one or afloor fan just for the girls' room, but I'm always afraid of having anything on when I'm not home.


Smart to do. I learned of a house fire and bunnies perished in the smoke from the blaze. Therefore, I do not leave on oscillating fans or electrical items when I need to be away. Just in case. A radio as background music with well-protected wires from teeth who may choose to chew, is OK.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 4, 2010)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *TreasuredFriend wrote: *
> 
> 
> > How did you get roped into bird-banding, miss K?
> ...


^ will be watching for updates on FB. Be careful how many bun-humans get attracted to miss ?sassy pants? on the photo. 

Hooray, raccoon-brave man and K are parenting together again! 

Q. The McBundersons get out together for run time?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 4, 2010)

I know this was a week ago, but RIP Leonardo DaFinchi! It's sad when they die 

How hot does it get in Wisconsin? I'm glad all my pets are on the first floor because the bedroom upstairs gets soooo hot. We put a window mounted air conditioner in. Downstairs doesn't usually get bad, but Rory gets his own fan because he acts hot sometimes (lies all spread out). 

Can you post more pictures of Sammi and Toby?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 5, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Never knew window air conditioner has a built in timer. Great idea! I thought about getting one or afloor fan just for the girls' room, but I'm always afraid of having anything on when I'm not home.


Actually, the timer is the kind that you can use for Christmas lights. It has a lot of little switches on it (4 per hour, and it has all 24 hours on it) that you move up or down to choose when you want the appliance on. I just set it for 1 switch on per 4 switches (if that makes sense?). I will have to post a picture of what the face looks like.
*
TreasuredFriend wrote: *



> -- How you doin' with taking blood from arms?



I am done with the clinical part, and I applied for graduation, but I didn't get a follow-up call or papers in the mail or anything. Now, there's no one around campus that deals with that. Also, I can't find the papers I printed about taking the state test. Ugh. Why can't I just be more organized?!



> -- When things slow down over here, you'll have to visit in the fall again with Will, if you can. Big Hugs for working things out with your tall handsome guy. Living with another person isn't easy, at times. -- !!!!!


Yes! We are long overdue for a visit to bunny-land!  I can't wait!



> Q. The McBundersons get out together for run time?


They get to come out of their pens at the same time, but they are in separate areas. Sammi gets run of the bedroom most times, because she's immaculate with her potty habits in the bedroom. Toby gets run of the hallway/living room/dining room. I put his litter box at the end of the hallway, and there are very few accidents. If he runs around the bedroom, there will be little poops everywhere, along with some urine stains! :grumpy:

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> How hot does it get in Wisconsin? I'm glad all my pets are on the first floor because the bedroom upstairs gets soooo hot. We put a window mounted air conditioner in. Downstairs doesn't usually get bad, but Rory gets his own fan because he acts hot sometimes (lies all spread out).


It can get into the upper 90's here. Most of the time, it seems to top-off around the high 80's to low 90's. There can be colder/warmer spells, though. It also gets a bit humid here, too. 



> Can you post more pictures of Sammi and Toby?


I will soon! I've been SO busy lately. It's not even funny. I will have to take some photos during their scamper-time. Also, I really want to tidy the apartment before I take pictures! 

:innocent


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 9, 2010)

I was browsing the nethie dwarf photo philes thread and I saw Tobias L. Bunny! I looove that shot of him from the floor. He looks so big LOL I can't believe he was less than a lb when he was a baby  How cute!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah, he literally fit into the palm of my hand. I could actually turn his bowl upside down and it fit over him (it's the bunny sized bowl from Super-Pet).  He was a tiny little guy! I wish they always stayed that small! :hearts:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow! I have gotten so bad at updating this thing. It's been super-busy here! I'll try to keep the post short.

We had a bit of a carpenter ant mini-infestation in our bedroom. When I noticed the ants in the bedroom, I freaked out and started spraying Ortho pesticide on them (not thinking). I sat back and watched them track through it, and I noticed Toby sitting a few feet away, cleaning himself (he hadn't gotten the Ortho on him, though!). I spazzed out and grabbed him under one arm, Sammi under the other, and rushed them out of the bedroom. I yelled for Will to get the carriers to put them in. Of course, being a guy, we had to play 20-questions as to why I needed the carriers... :grumpy 

We had to set-up temporary pens out in the dining room and living room. Later that night, we were going to go to bed, and there were ants on the bed. So, we moved our mattress into the living room, too. We have carpet-shampooed and cleaned our bedroom and had our apartment manager spray heavy-duty pesticides outside our window. She also put Borax laundry soap in our windowsill. I guess ants hate it. Who knew? 

As to how they got in our bedroom, we think our window-mounted air conditioner was letting them in. I had a hummingbird feeder above the air conditioner, it was windy and it leaked, so there was sugar-water out on top of the air conditioner. I wiped it down and didn't think anything more about it. Well, the sugar-water must have dripped into one of the little vents, and the ants were either crawling through that into the apartment, or they were finding alternate ways in around the air conditioner (it's not snug 100% in the window). I think it was the gaps in between the window and air conditioner that let them in. 

The bunnies are back in the bedroom (after properly letting it air out), and we moved a lot of our stuff back in there. It's so messy, I haven't even tried to get pictures of the bunnies lately. It might have to wait until after I move! lol

On that note: We are in the midst of apartment shopping. So, I've been boxing all of our stuff up so Will and I can move. I found one place that I really hope we get! It's so hard to get an apartment that we can afford that also accepts bunnies. It's in Pewaukee, which is a neighbor-city to Waukesha, and it's on a back road with some nice trees in the area outside the bedroom window. I am super excited about it - I really hope we get it! 

Here are the two new bunny set-ups, complete with new rugs. 

Toby:






Sammi (& Reggie - he was evacuated, too, but he was easy to move 'cause his cage is on wheels!)


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 14, 2010)

Hope you get the apartment K and W!

Ant swarms are nasty and icky. Yikes!, easy to freak one out. Stay away, ANTS. Thanx for the Borax tip.

Toby and Sammi and Regiford really have nice set-ups.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry it has taken so long for an update. No photos yet (sorry, guys!), but I've been SO BUSY!

I got a second job at the clinic where I did my phlebotomy clinicals. I now work there under a "temporary pool" position. Basically, that means that I work most Fridays and an occasional Monday. Today is one of those Mondays. I still work full-time at the nursing home, where I work four days a week. So, on my weeks that I work Monday and Friday at the lab, that means that I only have one day off in a seven-day period. Unfortunately, because I work every-other-weekend at the nursing home, that means that for every 14 days, I only get 2 off. Then I have to wait another 12 days to get another day off. Some Mondays and Fridays I am off, but yeah. Once school starts in August, I don't know what I am going to do. I am going to be applying for a full-time phlebotomy position at the hospital soon. If I can get that, I can stay pool for the lab, and I can probably go to a pool position at the nursing home. Then, I only have to work one weekend a month. 

We are still apartment shopping. That one apartment that looked promising fell through. He said that my pets "wouldn't be a good fit here". He was fine with them before, so I don't know what happened.  We technically have until the end of August to find a place, but we were hoping to get into one by July or August 1st. We still have two months, so we'll be fine!

I had the bun-buns out for run-time yesterday. They haven't been out in awhile (due to the business and messy apartment factors). Toby bolted around for awhile, then nestled under an empty plant stand. Sammi didn't want to come out into the apartment, so she got to run around in the bedroom. When I let them out, I normally confine Sammi to the smaller bedroom (she doesn't come out into the living room, anyways), and Toby gets the hallway and living room (sometimes the dining room, too, but it's too messy for that). After awhile, I put Toby back so Sammi could come out to the hallway if she wanted to. She just would sit at the end of the hallway (by the bedroom), stare at me down the hallway, then thump and run back into the bedroom. When I went into the bedroom to investigate, she was laying next to Toby. Toby was in his pen, but they were "cuddled" next to each other through the bars. So, I decided to do a bunny date. Bad idea. Toby kept lunging and biting Sammi. I removed them from one another, and Sammi looked so hurt. She was physically fine, but I don't know about her "feelings". She just looked sad and confused. She even came up to me while I was sitting on the floor and put her front toe-sies on my leg, looking for head pets. When I obliged, she pancaked out with her front feet still on my leg. It was so cute. She has the capability of being a cutie, so why doesn't she do this all of the time? As for Toby, he was put back in his pen in "time-out", while Sammi continued to prance around the bedroom.

On a sad note, Ish Kabibble the finch died yesterday.  I checked her two days ago for food/water, and she was fine. Yesterday evening, though, she was dead on the floor of her cage. When I was emptying the cage, I noticed that the food was stuck in the tube entrance, so no food was coming out. When I checked it the other day, there was food coming out, so I don't know if she just got sick and died, or if (at a max.) two days without food did.  I feel horrible right now. The feeders are those gravity-assisted ones where you fill a clear tube that spills out into a little feeding trough. It keeps the poo out of the food/water area. It worked well for the time we had them, but this time it just clogged up. 

RIP, little Ish Kabibble. You're with Leonardo Da Finchi now. :rainbow:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 28, 2010)

Aww, poor Finchi's. It could have been anything, not necessarily the food thing.  At least they are together now. I'm so sorry for your loss.

It's nice that Sammi cut you a break. Maybe she sensed you needed a little bun-therapy. 

I hope you find a suitable apartment soon. It is such a drag to find a home. I never realized how difficult it was to find an apt with pets. Your pets aren't even big or really that noisy, bothersome... why are people being so blah about it?


----------



## myheart (Jun 28, 2010)

Ooooo... a nicer apartment _together_.... Sounds like things are going well.. That is good to hear that things are working out. Also sounds like your job schedule is hectic, but working. Good for you!!

Kelly, what ever you do, don't take any more pics of the kids to post on the forum anymore. Nope!! Don't want to see anymore piggie lips, or cute bunny mooshes!! 

myheart


----------



## hln917 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Kelly, I was trying to remember who was from Waukesha, WI when I heard about the tornado. Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah, that tornado was scary. I was home alone (Will went bowling by himself :grumpy). I checked the weather radar online before I went to bed (like I normally do), and there was an angry-looking storm coming our way. I called my mum to unplug her computer before it got there. She lives in Oconomowoc, which is about 20 minutes West of me, so she would get hit by the storm first. She didn't even know it was going to rain that night.

I was standing on the porch, taking video of the lightning flashes, and the storm siren went off. In the three years living here, I've never heard the storm siren go on. I grabbed the bun-buns and Reggie and packed them up in their carriers and sat them on the couch. I sat there, watching the TV radar and waiting for the tornado warning to hit. Luckily, it never did. It hit Eagle, which is about forty-five minutes Southwest of here. The next day, Will and I drove through Eagle on our way to go hiking. It was horrible looking. There were huge willow trees snapped like toothpicks. Sure, there was housing damage, but it took those poor trees over a century to get that big, only to get knocked down by the tornado. It was an EF2, which is about the halfway mark on the EF0-EF5 scale (EF5 is the worst). 

Then, we had 35+ mile an hour winds a few nights later. More tree damage then, too. THEN, there was ANOTHER tornado yesterday is Sturtevant. It was an EF0, so the winds topped out at about 65 miles an hour. So, methinks that mother nature is PO'd right now.

:shock:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh wow, I had no idea there was so much going on in Wisconsin. Thank goodness everyone is ok and it missed you. How scary


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Nah, storms don't scare me. Heck, tornadoes don't really scare me. Where I grew up in Oconomowoc, we saw lots of bad storms. My parents live in a suburban area that is up against the farming side of town. The neighborhood they live in has a big open center (it's shaped like a big "O", with houses along the outer edge). We got some nasty storms there. With all of the open area, storms seemed to get worse and start tornadoes. We would all be sitting in the garage, looking out of the garage door at the clouds. Once the storm sirens went on, THEN we'd head to the basement. We never had a single tornado touch down by us, but we would see the damage from them a few miles to the North of us. It made me semi-fearless of storms. I know when to retreat to the hidey-hole. 

On a tornado-related note: When my older sisters were little, my dad had them up on the Chain of Lakes up North. A tornado started and was skipping around near the lakes. My dad had to race the tornado (with two terrified, screaming little girls, no less) in his fishing boat. He got them to the boat gas station (where you dock your boat to the fuel pumps) and had to get them out of the boat and into the store quick for shelter. I don't even think I was born at that point. Some childhood memory for my sisters, huh?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 29, 2010)

OK, I was able to take a few pictures this morning. I decided to not clean the litter boxes so I could take the pictures  Will is going to clean the boxes today, though.

Toby begging for a treat:




Sammi looking grumpy:




Regiford sitting on his hay:




Plus, just for that comment Myheart, a bonus video of piggy-popcorns!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Amy27 (Jun 29, 2010)

They are all adorable. I love the pic of Toby begging for a treat.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 29, 2010)

Toby's very good at begging for treats!! I love those little legs.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 30, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Toby's very good at begging for treats!! I love those little legs.


Sometimes when he does that, he kind of sits back so he gets these little bunny pantaloons. I love it when that happens! I will have to try and get a picture of it when it happens. :hearts:

I took these pictures with my old little Kodak camera. It's much easier than my new huge Canon camera to maneuver near the bunnies. I will try to take more pictures! I'm a bad bunny mummy when it comes to updating their blog! :biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 1, 2010)

You totally crack me up, Kelly. I ALWAYS appreciate when people throw in the word "pantaloons" to keep it lively! You know what's weird? _My_ Toby has those pantaloons on when he stands too, sometimes. It's pretty visible when he squats and wipes his face usually. :biggrin:


----------



## hln917 (Jul 2, 2010)

How's Sammi doing? She doesn't look _that_ grumpy.:biggrin2: Toby reminds me of my Baci when he's begging for craisins.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks can be deceiving, but she's normally grumpy.  

Oddly enough, though, she was SUPER interested in whatever I was doing two mornings ago. I woke up before 3am. I couldn't get back to sleep, so I started my normal routine 2.5 hours earlier than usual. I let her out for the morning, which is a somewhat new thing. I gave her a craisin, and she did happy-circles around me. Then, when I sat down on the floor to put my shoes on before I had to leave, she started running circles around me and nudging me with her nose. She also would stick her head in my lap and run away to nudge at my shoes. She's getting a little friendlier, but I am still a little bit skittish around her.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Just something I found on Cute Overload that made me think of Myheart's obsession with guinea peegs!

http://cuteoverload.com/2010/07/01/slipper-peeg/


----------



## myheart (Jul 6, 2010)

Squee!!!!! Regiford popcorns!!!! And those pics on Cute Overload are too precious!! I just have to ditto the comments made on those cute pink pig feetsies!

Totally made my day with pic up-date and video of my little Regiford. Your kids all look so good and happy. Glad to hear that Sammi is finally trying to be your friend. Her antics sound to cute. Just those 'awe moments' that you will happy you wrote about when your blog gets to page 27, and you take the time to look back through it all.

:biggrin:Great up-date!!!!

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 13, 2010)

Totally un-bunny related but... We got a new apartment! We have yet to move ANYTHING, but yeah. We can start moving in now, but don't have to pay for rent for July. Woohoo! I'm super happy now! 

*happy dance*


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 13, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 13, 2010)

Hooray! Must be a load off you  When are you gonna move?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 13, 2010)

Uhh, starting tomorrow? lol


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sad news...  

Last night while we were packing up our stuff, I smelled _that smell_... It's the smell of a small critter that is no longer with us... I couldn't see into the hamster cage because Will put it up on a shelf, so he looked in and had a sad look on his face. Not one, but both of the remaining Hamigos were dead. One had eaten the other, and then died. The more recent of the two deaths looked fairly recent. Rigor mortis had not set in yet.

I don't get it! They were fine two days ago when I saw Will giving them food and water. They still had 3/4 of a bottle of water and half their food left. It has been warm here, but it didn't get above 80[sup]o[/sup]F inside. Plus, we have a ceiling fan that is going 24/7 (on low - they weren't in the direct breeze). The only thing that I can think of is that they were used to the air conditioning being on, then it was off the last two days (even though the weather was more dry and less hot than the previous days). 

So, I am now hamster-less, again... I'm not going to get anymore hammies, though. I can't take the guilty feeling of them dying for no logical reason. 

RIP, little Hamigos. Scamper free at the Bridge, babies  :rainbow:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh no, not the Hamigos. That's so odd.  

It actually has an identifiable "smell" or was t a feeling? :?

So sorry, Kelly.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 14, 2010)

There is a smell if they've begun to decompose. It's just an icky smell - like a rotting. I've had it where I've seen hammies the night before (like, just before bedtime), and by the time I got up the next morning, the smell was there. Will says he doesn't smell it unless he puts his head up near the cage, so either I have a strong sense of smell, or I'm just nuts.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 15, 2010)

That's too bad. I really wonder what happened :?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 15, 2010)

The only thing I can think of is that we had the air conditioning on for a few days in a row, then we didn't one day and it was about 80[sup]o[/sup]F inside. Maybe the temperature difference did something? They were fine when Will checked on them while the air conditioning was on (during that time frame). 

I think I am done with small animals and birdies for awhile.  I will just devote myself to the bun-buns and Regiford P. Piggypants.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 15, 2010)

If it was up high, though, it would have been warmer up there than in the rest of the air-conditioned room. Also, they're desert creatures so I don't think it would be that big of a deal, unless it was like 68 degrees that they were used to (without snuggling in stuff) and then it went to 80... :? I know my guys snuggle up in old socks even when it's in the mid to high 70s. Not to be too morbid, but I wonder if it was a thing like when momma bunnies eat their dead babies so that predators don't find them from the smell, and the first one was sick when he died and the second one got that same illness? It's sad to think about, sorry.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 16, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> If it was up high, though, it would have been warmer up there than in the rest of the air-conditioned room. Also, they're desert creatures so I don't think it would be that big of a deal, unless it was like 68 degrees that they were used to (without snuggling in stuff) and then it went to 80... :? I know my guys snuggle up in old socks even when it's in the mid to high 70s.


I thought about the "up high, temperatures higher" thing. But then when I looked at the bookshelf again, I realized that our thermometer is on the same shelf that they were! It was right next to their cage (when I was checking the temperature). It's a Galileo glass thermometer (one of those glass ones with the colored glass floats). The floats are filled with liquids of different densities, so they rise/fall depending on the ambient temperature of the water. When the temperature rises, more floats fall to the bottom of the tube. The temperature is in-between the float at the top, and the one sunk to the bottom. The 80[sup]o[/sup]F one was always at the top, and the 76[sup]o[/sup]F one was at the bottom (on top of the other, cooler temperature floats). I hope that makes sense. 

*** If not, HERE is the link to the Wikipedia article on them. ***



> Not to be too morbid, but I wonder if it was a thing like when momma bunnies eat their dead babies so that predators don't find them from the smell, and the first one was sick when he died and the second one got that same illness? It's sad to think about, sorry.


I think you're right. It would make sense. Every time I have had a pair of hammies together and one died, the other would either try to eat the deceased before I could get to them, or they would avoid the body completely. I only had one pair of hammies where the male stayed snuggled up against the body of his mate. He actually bit me when I tried to get her out, so I left her there until he left on his own accord. By that time, he was old, so I don't know if he realized that she was dead? Anyway, I should stay away from little critters for awhile. I seem to be doing better with the larger ones.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 16, 2010)

Apartment Update:

The new apartment is tiring us out! We have most of the boxes packed and over there already, but we're hitting a wall with what to do next! We only have our dresser, clothes, fish tank, entertainment center, Will's tool chest, some kitchen stuff, and pets (and their stuff) left at the old apartment. We have been moving in for two days now (today is going to be the third). 

I drove to work from the new place to see how long the drive is. Literally, it's about 4 minutes. I can walk there!  From the old apartment, it was about a 7-to-10 minute drive, just because one of the roads goes up a hill in a spiral fashion, so that takes me about a 1/2-mile out of the way. So, I figure if I'm used to leaving the old place at 6:15am to get there for my shift at 6:30am, I should have to leave the new place around 6:20am. I will probably just keep leaving at 6:15am to be on the safe side, though. 

Will and I finished painting the living room/mini-dining room and entryway of our new apartment. I found out that Will's painting skills leave a bit to be desired. We have to repaint a few areas where he "missed". The walls that I did look fabulous, though. :biggrin:

I lined most of the kitchen cabinets with contact paper last night. I have to pick-up another roll of contact paper so I can line the shelves underneath the counter. We ran out of contact paper just as we finished the last drawer! So, we have our dishes unpacked over there. Now if we could just move the food over there... 

Our bedroom is funny-looking. Right now, there are two boxes and the bed in there. It's naked! :shock:

I will have to post pictures of the new place once we get it in order! 

I probably won't be on RO too much until this gets settled. I will update everyone when I can!!!


----------



## hln917 (Jul 16, 2010)

Congrats on finally moving in! The worst part of moving is packing and unpacking! The best part is the decorating. You're so lucky you are close to your job. I have a 55 miles commute each way! It's not the driving, it's anxiously trying to get home to see the buns!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 17, 2010)

The best part about us moving is since we work at a nursing home, all of the boxes we have to move are for incontinent products. ^_^ Our new neighbors probably think we have issues.


----------



## myheart (Jul 17, 2010)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> The best part about us moving is since we work at a nursing home, all of the boxes we have to move are for incontinent products. ^_^ Our new neighbors probably think we have issues.


:roflmao: LOL!!!!! If your newneighbors are anything like mine, you will be watch so very, very closely.... :coolness:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 18, 2010)

kherrmann3 wrote:


> The best part about us moving is since we work at a nursing home, all of the boxes we have to move are for incontinent products. ^_^ Our new neighbors probably think we have issues.


:lookaround :laugh:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 19, 2010)

The bun-buns were moved over to the new apartment two days ago. They are settling in just fine. I was worried about the heat at the old place, so I figured I could watch them better here (and not have to drive over twice a day to feed/water/snuggle them). We have a lot of moving to do still, and we still have a lot of unpacking to do. The new place looks like box-henge...

ETA: Regiford was moved over, along with the bunnies.


----------



## myheart (Jul 19, 2010)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> ETA: Regiford was moved over, along with the bunnies.


Good thing... 'cause ya know..... he might have gone missing and nowhere to be found.....:coolness:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 19, 2010)

lol - that piggly wiggly doesn't know how many people want to pignap him.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 3, 2010)

lol He would LOVE the attention!


----------



## myheart (Aug 4, 2010)

Are you all moved in now?!! Every-bunsettled in?

You know that if you don't have room for Mr. Regiford P. Piggypants, I'm sure I could find room in my house for him.....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 9, 2010)

Everybun is settled in now. I do have pictures to post, but not enough time to post them. 

I am leaving for Costa Rica tomorrow. I will be gone from tomorrow until the following Thursday. I will attempt to post pictures and updates after that. I have a lot of packing to do! Will is going to take care of everyone while I am gone. 

Talk to everyone when I return! Bon voyage!


----------



## Boz (Sep 2, 2010)

How was the trip to Costa Rica? Terrible I assume? LOL!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 2, 2010)

Why did you go? Were you sent with a camera? How did Will manage while you were gone? Did Toby and Sammi miss you?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Boz wrote: *


> How was the trip to Costa Rica? Terrible I assume? LOL!


It was GREAT! I spent a night in San JosÃ©, two along the Caribbean coast, two in the middle near the Arenal volcano, and three along the Pacific. I got so spoiled while there! I miss the constant breeze and middle-of-the-day rain showers that cool everything off. The weather there now is better than the weather here! Blah!

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> Why did you go? Were you sent with a camera? How did Will manage while you were gone? Did Toby and Sammi miss you?


I went because I could, basically. The original plan was between my aunt and my mum. They hadn't been on a trip together in a long time and wanted to go. Then, my grandma invited herself along. She just turned 80, has had both of her knees and hips replaced over the last twenty years, and in general isn't a "hiking" person. When I found out that she invited herself along, I was like, "Hell no! If she's going to invite herself, I'm inviting myself too!" 

I did take my camera, too! I took 500+ pictures while I was there. Actually, I probably took 1,000+ pictures while there, but I deleted a lot of them right after I took them if they weren't up to my "standards". I've been so lazy about putting up the pictures, but I will try to get them up ASAP! There are so many to go through... I put up the best of the critter pictures on Facebook, though. I will try to get some of them on here! I promise!

Will did fine while I was gone. He said that he missed me a lot, though. I wasn't able to call him while I was there, so I know he got lonely and missed my voice. Luckily, two of the four hotels I stayed at had courtesy computers for guests. I was able to email him a few times. The people at work said that he was whining while I wasn't here. Since we work at the same nursing home, we come in contact with a lot of the same staff members. Will was telling the scheduler that he was lonely and the dishes were piling up. What a charm, eh? He did do about 90% of the dishes while I was gone, so I'll give him credit! 

He went out and bought a used car while I was away (unbeknownst to me)! He would up with a Jeep something-or-other, but when we looked at it the next day, we noticed that it wasn't as good as we could have gotten. Will is really good at checking over the main features of a vehicle (mechanic aspect), but he's not the best at noticing damage or flaws. We took it back to Carmax and got a 2008 Saturn Astra. It's a cute little red hatchback. It's manual, so I have to learn. It has heated seats, too, so I can't be that upset with the impromptu car purchase. 

As for the animals, they did just fine without me there. You should have heard Regiford when I came home, though! I thought I had set off an alarm somewhere! His fweep-box was going a mile-a-minute and was trying to crawl up the side of his cage! He got craisins and scratchies from an exhausted Kelly. The bunnies were less-pleased with my return. In fact, Toby bit me pretty good the next morning. I got the bunny-butt for a few days. They are OK with me now. They get pretty upset with me when I go away for awhile.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 2, 2010)

On a side note: I no longer work full-time. I had them change my position there to a "pool" position. So, now I have the position at the nursing home as a pool CNA, and the job at the LAB as a pool phlebotomist. I do go to college full-time now. I am taking 13 credits, so my brain is probably about to liquefy and ooze out of my ear. Currently, I am trying to finish my nursing degree (RN). I take four classes for four days of the week, so it's not too bad. I get to pick my schedule at work, too, so I always have the option of working more. The pay is better for pool employees, too! So, as long as there are open shifts, I should be good to go. Will has been picking up shifts like a fiend, too.

For those of you interested, or just mildly curious, here is my class lineup:
Mon./Wed.: Human Body in Health & Disease 1330-1630
Tue./Thu.: General Anatomy & Physiology 0830-1155
Oral/Interpersonal Communications 1200-1325
Developmental Psychology 1500-1625

So, I still have three days of the week (well, two are weekend days) to putz around and such. For the most-part, they are laundry and chore days (blah). But, I still should have some time to come online and get some posting done on here. Let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## Boz (Sep 2, 2010)

Haha! When I went to Colorado for 5 days this last summer I took over 1000 pictures. I never yet have gone through them.. Lazy me! But you definitely have to go through yours soon!!

Congrats on the new car! I like it! (I looked it up!)  And poor Will so lost without you... haha

And I did not realize you got a little sqeeker until last night!! And 3 robos?! jeezz where have I been?! haha!

Remember my hamsters that had babies? I still got 10 of them! :faint:
Finding homes hasn't been easy. 

That is a lot of classes! 3 classes in one day? That must be long!
This semester I'm taking 16 credits!! :faint:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Boz wrote: *


> And I did not realize you got a little sqeeker until last night!! And 3 robos?! jeezz where have I been?! haha!


Actually... I am hammy-less at the moment. Ned is with my mum, and when I asked if she wanted me to take him back, she said yes, but looked very sad about it. I decided to not take Ned away from her. As for the other two... I still have no idea what happened. They were just both dead one day. They had food and water, and they weren't in the direct way of the air conditioner (and it wasn't terribly hot, either). So, I am down to the bun-buns, the fweeper, and a betta fish. We have yet to move the fish tank over here...


----------



## Boz (Sep 2, 2010)

Aww I'm sorry!  Poor little guys. I lost 3 hamsters that way. Just gone. They were all the same color two so I'm thinking it was genetic related.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 6, 2010)

If you guys have Facebook, you can view some of my trip photos at http://www.facebook.com/people/Kelly-Herrmann/225700874#!/album.php?aid=19075&id=225700874 They are just the bird and critter pictures so far. I will have to upload the other pictures soon, too. Also, for you non-Facebookers, I will have to upload the pictures here.


----------



## myheart (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Kelly... I might be the last non-facebook user in the world. 

So a few pics on here would be greatly appreciated. (Even if you happen to include a few piggie-lips pics )


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 10, 2010)

Here are some pictures of Costa Rica! These are just the critter pictures. I haven't even gotten around to the people/scenery pictures!  I need to do that... Anyways... Enjoy!

Here are some pictures from the first stop on my trip: Tortuguero National Park on the Caribbean Coast. 

Anhinga 
female (tan/gray neck/head) and male (all-black)
















Leaf-cutter Ant!




Emerald Basilisk




Long-nosed Bats




Blue Morpho Butterflies in a butterfly garden




Spectacled Caiman








White-faced Capuchin




I will have to upload more later. It's time for work!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 11, 2010)

More Tortuguero pictures! 

White-crowned parrots. They were flying over our hotel all the time and making that lovely squawking noise... A lot of the people on the grounds of the hotel probably thought that I was insane as I was chasing those stupid parrots all over the place, camera in hand. :grumpy: They're hard to get a picture of when they are always flying!




Neotropic Cormorant




Some sort of whippy-tailed lizard:




Giant Green Iguanas were everywhere!




Little Green Iguana footies!




Close-up:




Rufous-tailed Hummingbird




Little Blue Heron (subadult)




He was all like, "Bwah!?" lol




Green Heron (Hey! We have these in Wisconsin, too!)




Boat-billed Heron. Doesn't he look like he's disapproving of your existence?












Great-tailed Grackle
Male:




Female:




Cute little lizards everywhere!




White-ringed Flycatcher




Snowy Egret








Ghost Crab. I spent a lot of time on the beach chasing these little boogers around.




Same with these crabs. I don't know what they are, but they reminded me of Sally Lightfoot Crabs.




Talk about camouflage, eh?




Blue Land Crabs... Yuck! They were bigger than the average bar of body soap! :shock:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 11, 2010)

On a side note: I have MORE Tortuguero pictures, too! I have yet to upload them! After that, I have Arenal National Park and Manuel Antonio National Park pictures, too. Luckily, I didn't take quite so many pictures of the birds and beasts there. I will definitely get them up ASAP!


----------



## myheart (Sep 12, 2010)

Those are some really great wildlife pics!!! It must have been so pretty there. Maybe we should have done a 'forum adventure' so I could have gone along(once I got over my separation anxiety from the fur-kids ). It is a good thing you had Will to take care of the your own wildlife at home. I knew my Mr. Regiford wouldn't give you the butt... he's such a good piggie.

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 16, 2010)

I think I have bunnies on the brain. Yesterday, I had most of the day to sit around and do nothing. So, I decided to get dinner ready at 9:00 in the morning. I decided to make stew, so I started getting everything together. As I was chopping the celery, I thought about how much the critters love their celery. I put the leafy part and some stalk buts aside for them. I kept following the recipe and realized that I didn't have any carrots or onions around. So, off to the store I went. I stopped at the "hippy store" first, which is just an organic market. Will and I forget the name all the time, so I've just started calling it the hippy store. They had some beautiful carrots (with the greens still attached) and some nice romaine. I picked that up, plus some spices I was missing for the stew. I'll get back to the spice thing in a minute... Then, off to Pick'N'Save (main grocery store) I went. I decided that I wanted some ice cream or sherbet for dessert. While cruising the dessert aisle, I found that Blue Bunny brand ice cream was on sale. I picked up the "bunny tracks" flavor. 

ANYWAY, back to topic... Kind of. I made the rest of the stew, blah blah blah. I took all of the vegetable scraps and made the bun-buns a very nice salad. So Will would know which veggies to give them for the evening, I took the bunny-bowls and pre-made the salads. They had romaine, celery bits, carrot greens, and the carrot peelings in them. I took some carrots that were sliced into discs and put them in a "T" on Toby's salad and an "S" on Sammi's. Reggie's food bowl was too small to fit an "R" on. lol 

So, I went to school for the afternoon. When I came home, Will asked me about the "leafy bowls with letters on them" in the fridge. When I told him what they were for, he rolled his eyes and laughed at me. Then, while trying to change the subject, I told him that I got ice cream for dessert. He was still making fun of me for the bun-bun salads at this point, but he stopped long enough to ask what kind of ice cream... I looked at him and said, "Bunny Tracks..." in a giggly little voice. He started laughing and told me, "At least it's not Blue Bunny!" He must have been able to tell from the look on my face because he burst out laughing. He told me that I am 100% a crazy bunneh ladeh! 

Sorry, stupid story. I just wanted to share my bunny-themed afternoon! lol

Oh! Back to the spices! The hippy food store, which is actually Good Harvest, has really inexpensive bulk spices. At Pick'N'Save, one ounce of sesame seeds is $4.29. So, it's $4.29/oz. At Good Harvest, sesame seeds are only like $2.39/*LB*! That's per pound, people! Granted, they're raw, but still! That's ridiculous! I mean, they're in bulk and everything, but is that big of a price jump justified for elsewhere!? Since they have everything in bulk, it allows me to buy as little or as much as I want. Since I never use bay leaves, I bought three of them for a few cents. At Pick'N'Save, I would have had to buy a whole container. I'm starting to like the hippy food store more and more!

</rant>


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 16, 2010)

More Tortuguero pictures! Enjoy!

*Click them to make them bigger!*

Band-backed Wren




Red-eyed Tree Frog












Red-eyed Tree Frog eggs




Chestnut-mandibled Toucan




Common Tody-Flycatcher




Bare-throated Tiger-Heron (juvenile and adult, respectively)








Clay-colored Thrush (Robin) - Costa Rica's national bird




Passerini's Tanager (male & female, respectively)








Blue-gray Tanager








Mangrove Swallow




Roseate Spoonbill












Three-toed Sloth




Two-toed Sloth




Variable Seedeater (male & female)








Pufferfish!




Great Potoo




Montezuma Oropendula








Brown Pelican








Howler Monkeys (jumping from tree to tree)








*male - note the "huevos"*




Ringed Kingfisher




Northern JaÃ§ana




Great Kiskadee




Anhinga




... and that's it for Tortuguero! I will post my Arenal and Manuel Antonio pictures soon!


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 16, 2010)

absolutely BEAUTIFUL pictures!! thanks for sharing them :great:


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 17, 2010)

LOL love your bunniful story. Doesn't Will know by now you're a bunneh ladeh?  I looove Bunny Tracks. There's something really delish about Blue Bunny vanilla... 

Great pics btw! I saw most of the same critters in Costa Rica! One of the best destinations I've ever been to! It's an amazing adventure land. Did you do any canopying/ziplining?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 17, 2010)

I did! I went in Arenal. Also, I went white-water rafting during a torrential downpour. The river swelled, and even the guide was like, "Oh, %&@^!" lol


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 18, 2010)

OK, I lied about the next series of photos. Since I've been lazy and haven't uploaded the scenery pictures yet, I figured that I should do it now. I will post the non-critter pictures of stuff from Tortuguero. I will also get ALL of the Arenal pictures up today.  

I pulled a full double at work yesterday 0630-2230. For those of you that don't know military time, that was a 16-hour shift that ended at 10:30pm. Blah! Of course, at 10:30pm, I was saying goodbye to the nurse I had worked with over the last 8 hours, and she had said a little comment about "now go home to your family!" My response was something like, "What family? I have bunnies!"  She then mentioned that she had a bunny and guinea pig, so, upon learning this new information, I stopped in my tracks and came back to talk to her for another 15 minutes. She has a little Polish dwarf. It's her daughter's Christmas present from 3 years ago. What shocked me was that she actually let the bun-bun out pretty often. It also sounds like she's unaltered and is potty trained! :shock: Every female bun-bun I've met that was unaltered was a little piggy! Anyways, I was telling her about Yesterday's News or pine pellets for cheap litter and also discussed the hypnotic/rabid tendencies of Craisins. Poor Will had also pulled a full-double and was waiting for me down by the punch-clock. In the end, I got paid another 15 minutes of overtime to talk about bunnies lol! (Side note: Now that I'm in-house-pool there, over-time is like $18 an hour!)


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello  So beautiful photos and your pets are so cute !


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 18, 2010)

kherrmann3 wrote:


> I did! I went in Arenal. Also, I went white-water rafting during a torrential downpour. The river swelled, and even the guide was like, "Oh, %&@^!" lol



I forgot where I did it but it wasn't Arenal. I'll remember one day. I really loved Costa Rica.... I mean, the food was absolutely delish. Something about it was so simple and pure. I tasted the veggies the way they were meant to taste. I also went to Manuel Antonio where the power kept going out while we were there  The place I really enjoyed was actually Monteverde. It's up in the mountains and much cooler than the rest of the country. Really beautiful! I went rafting too! But I went in April, so it was the end of the dry season and the river was really tame.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah... About those pictures... I guess Photobucket doesn't like me, and it ate my pictures. I have been trying to re-upload them, but they're not working. I will have to do some putzing, but I'll get it back up and going. Sorry, folks.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, the battle was valiant, but I stand victorious! Photo Bucket is now cooperating with me. So, enjoy the Tortuguero scenery! lol

I took lots of flower pictures...












































Da rain forest...











Me in da rain forest. 




Cool vine in da rain forest...




My mum, relaxing:




Tortuguero: This place is so remote, the only "vehicle" there is a 4-wheeler used for garbage pickup. They get around by foot, bike, or boat.




The peeps of Tortuguero:




Sexy... lol




Chickens, everywhere!




... Well, roosters, too!




Caribbean Sunrise:




Sea-turtle tracks in the morning. We got to see some Green Sea Turtles laying eggs the night before. There were so many! It was ridiculous! 




Our hotel from the river:




This was where our room was. My grandma and aunt were in the first room on the left, and my mum and I were in the second one (ours was the first screened window that you can see).




The view from our room:




This was a path on the hotel's grounds.








The pool!








Some Oropendula nests (See previous posts for pictures of Montezuma Oropendulas!)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 20, 2010)

Now, on to Arenal National Park! The park is approximately 46 square miles of land and contains the Arenal Volcano. The Arenal Volcano is the most active in the country. While we were there, it did three mini-eruptions. It scared the heck out of me, but I got some good snaps of it! We got to hike on a trail at the foot of the volcano, but it wasn't very exciting there. We did the zip-lining here, too! It was awesome! I even got to hear a Three-wattled Bellbird while I was waiting in line on one of the zip-lining platforms. They sound so cool! [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gnu8QbpImWw]Click here[/ame] for a video of a Bellbird doing it's awesome call. That's not my video, though. I never got to see the little booger, but I did hear him. To me, their call sounds like a higher-pitched version of a fire truck honking its horn. While up in the cloud forest for the zip-lining, I also saw a few White-nosed Coatis. They were cute! The hotel that we were at, Los Lagos, had volcanic pools on site. They ranged from cold to about 100[sup]o[/sup]F. They were sooo nice, but they smelled like sulfur. lol It was a short stay there, but here are the pictures! Enjoy!

The volcano:











This is our hotel complex. There was no one else there, since these were the "handicap accessible" rooms. Our room was the bottom left one in this picture. My aunt and grandma were next door.





The view of the volcano from our hotel room:





Sunrise from the back porch of our room:





There were plants growing off of plants!





Look at all the stuff!





Ka-BOOM!





In this photo, you can kind-of see the rocks bouncing down the right side:





Another, different, eruption:





"Touchy Fern" You know, the kind you poke and they fold up? I found one in bloom! 





Assorted rain-forest picture:





Stairway along the path:





Lake Arenal





Back at the hotel, here is a picture of the garden one moment:





... and a minute or so later!





Fish in the pond from the previous picture. There were gar, koi, and tilapia in there.















The "end" of the pool chain. Water came down from higher on the volcano, through several pools, then ended up flowing into the koi pond (seen here), down another waterfall, under the road, then I have no idea where it went!





Path in one of the gardens:





An interesting dragonfly:





Some hummingbirds from the gardens:




















Rufous-tailed Jacomar. See him hiding in the bush? (It's a bird)





Rufous-collared Sparrow:





Southern Rough-winged Swallow:





Black-cheeked Woodpecker family...





Mama and Daddy...





... and little Junior!





Orange-chinned Parakeet










Blue-black Grassquit:





Yellow-faced Grassquit (male & female)










Groove-billed Ani





Spider in my aunt and grandma's room. It was about the size of my fist!





My mum and I only had the 2" long slug:





Bananaquit:










Golden Orb Spider:


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 20, 2010)

I think I saw the eruptions from the same place because I am pretty sure I got a picture of the same exact tree LOL

How do you know all the names of the critters!?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 21, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I think I saw the eruptions from the same place because I am pretty sure I got a picture of the same exact tree LOL


It's funny you mention that, because when I went through my pictures with my friends Mary and Meredith (who are actually my old roommate's parents - but they're like our best friends), they had a lot of pictures of the same scenery! It was like they took pictures of the same bit of shoreline from the same spot! Great minds think alike, eh?



> How do you know all the names of the critters!?


I am a bird-watcher, so I had my handy little field guide on me at all times. I know the features/anatomical field marks of the bird families from here, so I based the basic shape and habits of birds I saw there. Then, I would review pictures and narrow it down to the species with the help of the field guide. I still have a few "mystery birds" to sort through, though. I've always been a big animal geek. When I was a kid, we didn't have cable, and I didn't like watching Sesame Street or the Muppet Show (keep in mind, I was born in 1987, so not the best childhood TV shows, in my opinion). I grew up watching PBS's Nature and NOVA. I remember when we first got cable: My mum couldn't pry me away from the TV if the Discovery Channel was on. Then came Animal Planet, Discovery Health, National Geographic, etc. I also read the National Geographic magazine as a child. I was the only kid who would bring those magazines to school with me to read... I was a lonely child. lol


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's a Toby update:

Sadly, it's not a very good one. I've noticed that since we moved, we haven't had a single bunny binky out of either of them. Yesterday, I let Toby out for scamper-time, and he was exploring. I heard him chewing on the shag carpeting. I got up to pick him up, tell him no, etc. I noticed that his nails were pretty long. Then it hit me: I haven't trimmed his nails since we moved in July. I don't even remember when I trimmed them last!  I felt horrible, so I went to trim his nails. Since we haven't been able to find the "bunny box" with the animal nail trimmers in it, I had to use people ones (which I know you're not supposed to do...). I trimmed all of his nails fine, but I noticed that his little hocks were looking a big rough. 

I pushed the fur aside and noticed that his little feetsies were red. I don't know if it's sore hocks or urine scald, or both.  His butt-fluff was all brown from urine, too. He hasn't been grooming his bottom as well as he used to. I felt so bad. I was trying not to cry while I was washing his feet and trimming his bum fur. Now, he has nice, clean, trimmed butt-fluff and clean feetsies. Luckily, I had some cream for sore hocks still laying around from when we fostered Berry-Boo (being a Mini-Rex, she seemed to always have a "mild" case of redness on her hocks). 

So, now I'm cleaning and applying cream to his feet twice a day. I also gave him a tiny bit of metacam (like, 1/4 of his prescribed dose from when he got it from the vet). I felt rotten. When I put him down on the floor again, he hopped away and was giving me the flicky-feets of shame. After a few minutes, I laid next to him on the floor and gave him lots of scratching and lovin'. I kept apologizing and was choking back tears again. Then, the little booger gave me bunny-kisses on my nose - I broke down. I started to cry. 

I felt stupid, but it amazes me that animals, who are considered "lesser beings", are capable of not holding a grudge and being mad at and/or scared of their parents after they do those unpleasant medical things to them. I hope the little guy gets better soon. 

I don't get how his hocks could get so sore. He lives on carpeting, has a big litter box with no wire or anything to stand on, has Yesterday's News as litter - which is changed every-other-day, and he doesn't run around on hard surfaces often. The only thing that I can think of is because of his nails being longer. Maybe it hurt to put pressure forward so he was putting more pressure on the "heel" of his foot? I don't know, but I still feel bad. I need to check Sammi today. I can't handle her alone, so I had to wait for Will to come home to do it. He worked a double yesterday, and I have school all day today. I will have to check her over ASAP this afternoon. Let's hope her little footies are OK.


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 21, 2010)

Love your photos.
I need VACATION !!!! ullhair:


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 21, 2010)

LOL lonely child! At least you had good reasons  But we all turn out ok!

That's so sad about Toby's hocks. Don't feel too bad. Sometimes human stuff gets in the way of what's important -- our bunny masters. I think you've had your fair share of them this year. Toby must understand that and he loves you dearly. I'm sure he is just glad that you are helping to turn it all around. I think sore hocks can develop regardless of soft padding and traction if the placement of feet is off. Same thing in humans. We can wear all the right shoes but if our walking posture is shoddy, then your feet will suffer. Since you got him on cream and metacam and have remedied his long nails I am sure he will be fine in no time. Huggle him more 

Hope Sammi doesn't have similar stuff happening!


----------



## myheart (Sep 21, 2010)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


>




:big kiss:.... all over his wittle nosie... makes everything all better....


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 21, 2010)

"giving me the flicky-feets of shame". lol perfect description! i know exactly what you mean by that! no matter what i do i seem to get that from my walter. he's always the disapproving bunny


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 23, 2010)

how spoiled they are. bet the salads are measly too.  

Plenty of snorgles with furrbutts, 'nd face or bosom cuddle time!,


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 2, 2010)

Well, Toby went to the vet yesterday for a check-up. The vet said that his hind feets don't have sore hocks. They're just callouses. There's still fur on them, so she's not concerned. His teeth, ears, eyes, nose, etc. look fine, too. When I mentioned his lack of binkies to her, she wanted to do x-rays and blood work. $320+ later, I find out that he has a little arthritis starting in his thoracolumbar region (where his ribs end on the spine and the low-back vertebrae start), near where his pelvis joins (his hip sockets are fine, it's the vertebrae again), and somewhere in his tail. We now have red palm oil and Cosequin to give him daily. I hope that works. I don't want my little gray guy to be achy from now on. She said that it's a mild case, so she doesn't know if it's even bothering him yet. The meds are just going to keep it from getting worse. 

I do have pictures of his x-rays to share, though. 










ETA: The vet wanted to do x-rays to rule-out kidney or bladder stones as a reason for the lack-of-binkies.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm glad it wasn't sore hocks! You're a great bun mom, Kelly. Toby's lucky you were so preemptive about the arthritis. How old is the little man?


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah, it does look a bit painful there (to my untrained eye)--some denser and bigger bones. Glad you're getting him on the Cosequin--I hope his binkies return! I'm curious about the red palm oil--should be interesting to see if it will help!

Quick question--did they seal his neuter internally with wound staples? It looks like he has staples in that area. I'm just curious if that's what I'm seeing.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yup! Those are "Hemo-clips" from his neuter. I'm hoping the palm oil and Cosequin help, too. Maybe I can get the red palm oil from the hippie food store down the road from me.  I hope his little binkies come back soon. I miss his sassy little antics. He does still "invite" me to play chase with him, though. So, at least he's still got his cheeky little attitude. 

Toby is about 5 1/2 years old. His birthday is in March. Speaking of birfdays, it was mine yesterday.  I feel old. lol


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------



## myheart (Oct 5, 2010)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Speaking of birfdays, it was mine yesterday.  I feel old. lol



Okay... when you get to AARPage then you are allowed to complain!!

:balloons:* Happy Birthday!!!* :balloons:

Did you get to do something fun?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks, guys! You know, turning 23 is sooo hard (lol!) That means... *counts on fingers* ...only 7 more years until 30! :cry1:



I got to watch the Packers vs. Lions game with my mum, Will, sister/brother in law/nephew and my friends, Mary and Meredith. It was a nice, semi-quiet day. It was scary close with the game, though. That wasn't much of a win for the Packers.


----------



## myheart (Oct 5, 2010)

onder: Oh, to be 23 again.... 

30 ain't that bad. Just wait until 40 creeps up on you!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Uh oh! I forgot to post on this (I actually forgot since the 3rd and didn't remember until this morning!) but it was Regiford P. Piggypants' 1st Gotcha Day yesterday! So, we're celebrating it this morning. I think that yesterday would have been the paperwork at HAWS day, so today would have been the "actual" day when he would have come home with us. Regardless, Reggie and I are sitting on the couch together. Reggie is in an upside-down "Pigloo" with lots of towels and blankies. I've been giving him some extra petting time. I have to go to the store for veggies today, but he will be getting a super-dee-duper salad later tonight. 

Here's what the snuggle-pig looks like right now:


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 6, 2010)

Ohhh! He's so cute! Happy gotcha day! I don't know a thing about GPs but do they always snuggle in small soft spaces like that? What an adorable ball of squiggly.


----------



## myheart (Oct 6, 2010)

**Gasp!!** My Piggypant's first Gotcha Day?!!!! 

:balloons:*Happy First Gotcha Day Regiford P. Piggypants* :balloons:

What all comes on a super-dee-duper salad? I might want one also....


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 6, 2010)

AWW!! Watch out, my next pet may just have to be a piggie.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow, it's been awhile since I did an update! I will do a quick one this morning! 

Toby has been doing well. He hasn't done any binkies since we added the red palm oil to his diet, but I think the cold is making his arthritis kick-in a little. To make matters worse, we *need* the windows open at night. We have our heat turned off, but because it's radiant heat, our apartment stays a nice 75[sup]o[/sup]F. That's way too warm for me or Will. We like it down in the mid-to-high 60's. Yeah... Toby gets a towel draped across his pen near the window to keep the draft out.






Sammi has been fine, she's gradually getting a little more comfortable (it only took over a year!), but she's turning into quite the nice little bun-bun. 






Regiford P. Piggypants has been doing fine, as well. He stopped sleeping in his snuggle sack, so he is back to his pigloo for now. I think the pet bed is OK for summer, but he likes the enclosed area for the colder months. 






*New Addition!!!*
Introducing Noodle the dwarf hamster! She is one of Boz's little herd. I picked her up on Friday. She LOVES her cage. As you can see, she's in a wire cage, and she is always climbing about halfway up and squishing her face through the bars. She has Yesterday's News as a base little with Carefresh over that. Then, she gets unlimited food, water, cotton-balls/toilet-paper for bedding in her igloo, some hay, and a little bit of veggies at night when the rest of the herd gets their salads. 






Thanks again, Boz!!!

Fish: Just to show that I love Halloween and try to decorate everything... 






Bonus picture: Here are my jack'o'lanterns for this year. Will and I carved them last night. So, here are my two. I will post Will's... eventually.  Happy Halloween, everyone!


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 26, 2010)

Great job on the pumpkins, I wish I had the patience to carve like that!

Your piggy is so adorable, I love cavies :heartbeat:
I have a hamster and fish as well, haha I think we like all the same pets 

How old is Toby? Your babies are all so cute!


----------



## myheart (Oct 26, 2010)

It's okay that it took Sammi a year to settle in. That's pretty much the time it took Callie to become a good girl. I think she kind of likes the attention of being in a duo. The girls will have a chance to pick out a bachelor-bun if they want, or stay a pair-bond. We just have to wait for the right boy to submit to Zappa's feminine powers. 

Regiford!!!! More pics of that sweet little guy!!! I don't know what it is about those sweet little piggie faces, but I would smooch every one if I could!

And more Toby-whiskery pics! Toby whiskers are the best whiskers. I bet he would like to bond with my girls.... 

Congrats on the new addition. I had seen the posts in Boz's blog. I was wondering what happened with that... 

Nice pumpkin carvings! I haven't carved a pumpkin in years. Might have to buy a sharp knife and a few band-aids this year.

Thanks for the update. Started to worryabout you....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 27, 2010)

*myheart wrote: *


> Regiford!!!! More pics of that sweet little guy!!! I don't know what it is about those sweet little piggie faces, but I would smooch every one if I could!


I bet Reggie would just LOVE the attention. I took him out and plopped him on the carpeting in the bedroom while I cleaned his cage, but the little booger never wants to explore. I had placed him a few feet away from me, and he waddled over and "sat" on my foot. I guess he just isn't a very independent piggy...



> And more Toby-whiskery pics! Toby whiskers are the best whiskers. I bet he would like to bond with my girls....


I will have to try and get more whisker-y pictures up. Toby has been a sassy little thing lately (between getting out of the cage and peeing everywhere - in and out of the cage). :grumpy: He hasn't been showing much interest in girlfriends anymore. He teases Sammi through her cage bars when he is out and about, but other than that (and sometimes wanting to be groomed by her), he tries to pick fights with her on bunny dates. I guess he'll always be alone.  (Plus, Will said I can only have the two bun-buns.)



> Congrats on the new addition. I had seen the posts in Boz's blog. I was wondering what happened with that...


Yup, I went and met Boz at a mall in Milwaukee and picked-up the ham-ham in the parking lot.  Very interesting, indeed. It felt like a live-animal "drug transaction". lol



> Nice pumpkin carvings! I haven't carved a pumpkin in years. Might have to buy a sharp knife and a few band-aids this year.


I LOVE Halloween! It's my favorite holiday! And, speaking of Band-Aids, there was one year when I cut my finger so bad that I had to go to the hospital to get stitches. I was a kid, though. I stabbed into the pumpkin, and because my hands were slimy with pumpkin-goo, they slid right down the handle of the knife and down the blade. I cut one of them down into the fatty tissue. Oddly enough, I only cut the one finger. Ahh, traumatic childhood memories. 

:inlove:


----------



## myheart (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh my gosh...!! Leave it up to you tocut your finger in such a way!! Ya know, it almost doesn't surprise me to read about it. It sounded really gross, but at least you came away with all of your digits in tact.

Regiford is way too cute!! He sat on your foot!! I think I need to have him even more now!  My Harley and Victor don't mind a little cuddle as I walk them to the ex-pen for run-time. Sean is such a fiery red-head and has better things to do that get get snuggled. His brother, Colin, is much more tolerant of snuggles possibly because he is more blonde than Sean. Ah, that "Irish" temperament....

I wonder what's up with Toby pee'ing everywhere? Maybe it's the new place in general, he needs to make it his before Sammi does. 

I've picked up fosters in parking lots before. I know the feeling you are talking about. You know your not doing anything wrong because it just happened to be the designated meeting place, but it becomes awkward hoping no one is watching waiting to call the police because they have no clue what is going on. 

How are work and school going? Seems like your schedule might be a bit more free with your new work schedule.

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice pics! The bunnies look sweet and Reggie is so cute. I'm glad you decided to get another hamster. I'm sure she'll be very happy and well-cared for. It can be frustrating with the little guys because they're so fragile, but you do make a good ham-parent.  My dwarf (russian) hammie Petunia used to climb her bars like that too--is Noodle a roborovski or djungarian/russian dwarf?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 28, 2010)

*myheart wrote: *


> I wonder what's up with Toby pee'ing everywhere? Maybe it's the new place in general, he needs to make it his before Sammi does.


He's always been a bit of a "marker", so I don't know why he got worse all of a sudden. It's always right _next to _his litter box when he's in his pen. I don't get it. Plus, we've been in this "new" apartment since July! I think he's peed all over it enough! :shock: I just keep cleaning it up and hoping it will end... Eventually. Silly me, eh?



> How are work and school going? Seems like your schedule might be a bit more free with your new work schedule.


Meh, things have been going fairly well. I have school Monday through Thursday. Tuesday/Thursday are my "long" days. I'm there from 0830-1630. Monday/Wednesday I only have one class from 1330-1630, but it seems to eat away at my day. I am trying to get into the online version of that course so I only have to go in for the tests.  

I pick-up hours at both jobs when they're available and work with my schedule. Example: This week I work tomorrow 0700-1200 at the LAB,and I work at the nursing home Saturday 0630-1430 and Sunday 0630-1030. It will be a busy weekend. 

Will is going out-of-town starting this afternoon until early Sunday morning. I told him he had to be back for the Packer's game.  He is going to Michigan to visit his family and go Trick-or-Treating with his nieces. I'm going to be lonely (thus the picking-up of hours)!

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> My dwarf (russian) hammie Petunia used to climb her bars like that too--is Noodle a roborovski or djungarian/russian dwarf?


She's the Russian kind. Definitely not a little Robo. I seem to have bad luck with them lately.  

Yesterday, I was shuffling boxes around and came across the bird cage. I want another birdy so bad, but Will said no. :grumpy: He's such a McCrankerpants when it comes to pets. I get my way with everything else, so maybe I'll win this argument, too. :biggrin2:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 29, 2010)

More smiles for updates and photos.


----------



## Boz (Oct 29, 2010)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> It felt like a live-animal "drug transaction". lol


LOL it did kinda didn't it?!

YAY! I am glad Noodle is settling in!! She is a wheel-a-holic so hopefully she doesn't drive you too crazy! haha! And yes she LOVED to climb the wire of her cage here and squish he nose through the bars. 

I just call her and the others Russian Dwarf Hybrids, because chances are they are not full Campbell's or Winter Whites!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 6, 2010)

Here's a quick Toby photo update! I have to run to open LAB time for school, so not a lot of typing now!  Enjoy!

I have lots of pictures like this. It's like he knows I want a cute picture of him being naughty, so he turns away from whatever he was doing!





Hiding behind a bucket.





Peek-a-boo!





Whiskers!





Bunny-butt:





Pumpkins are yummy! (He's chinning it)


----------



## myheart (Nov 6, 2010)

What a great way to start the morning!!! Toby pics brought me so many smiles already! :heartsI will have to take a look at them again later today. 

Thanks for brightening my day!!! :biggrin:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 6, 2010)

It's so hard to get a picture of the color he really is. Those pictures were taken in warm afternoon sunlight, so he looks a "warmer" gray than he normally is. At least I didn't need to use the flash. So, you got your whiskery pictures!


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 6, 2010)

Ahh! Toby pics! I have missed pictures of handsome little Toby, Kelly. You should really indulge us more  How adorable he is next to that little pumpkin.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 8, 2010)

*squee!* We have Toby binkies! He's been out exploring, and suddenly, he has little springs in his feets! He only did two or three, but I'll take them! My happy little guy is back!


----------



## myheart (Nov 8, 2010)

Maybe he was just a bit sad about the move. Or maybe it's the cooler (or warmer in Wisconsin) weather of late. At any rate, bunny binkies are the best when you haven't been graced with them for a while.

:biggrin2:Go Toby!!!!


----------



## Boz (Nov 9, 2010)

Omg I never realized how much more incredibly adorable Toby is than I thought (and I already thought he was totally adorable!)!! I love his chubbyness!

Toby reminds me of a bunny that came into our shelter, only he had a narrower face and longer ears. I called him a "Louie" bunny, cause he was just a mixed breed "mutt" of a rabbit like Louie! But he has the colors like Toby! His name was Larry, and he was so totally awesome!


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 9, 2010)

Awww Toby is so cute ! Who can refuse those big brown eyes :blushan:


----------



## myheart (Nov 9, 2010)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> ....So, you got your whiskery pictures!



Whiskery Pics!!!!! :inlove:

Actually, I love this pic of him...







It shows Toby's kiss-me spot really well... It's almost he looks like he's saying, "I dare you to try to kiss me there! Go ahead.... try it!!"


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 11, 2010)

*myheart wrote: *


> It shows Toby's kiss-me spot really well... It's almost he looks like he's saying, "I dare you to try to kiss me there! Go ahead.... try it!!"


It's funny you say that, because literally seconds after this picture was taken, he charged towards me (I was laying on the floor) and started asking for nose rubs. Then, I got the bunny kisses!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 11, 2010)

I updated Toby, now here are the other two. 

Sammi disapproving of my existence:





Why are you still here?





I guess you can stick around... *flop*





Close-up of the flop-age.





Surveying _her_ kingdom.





Regiford:





Piggy lips for myheart!





He spent most of his time hiding in the DVD rack.





... until I coaxed him out with some fresh, Kleenmama's second-cut timothy hay.





Is this close enough for you myheart?





... how about now? :biggrin:





I have some Sammi and some Regiford mini-video clips, too. I am uploading them at the moment, so you'll all just have to wait. 

Enjoy!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 11, 2010)

Video clip time! I'm not going to post any of Sammi because they take too long to load... Here's some Regiford P. Piggypants for you, though! 

*Click the picture to play the video!*

ETA: I had the window open, so if you hear crows, cars, and a Shop-Vac running, they were from outside! 

Messing around with the hay (do other guinea pigs do this when they get hay?):




Cleaning:




And, just for myheart, a close-up of the piggie leeps!


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 11, 2010)

Aw how cute is that piggy of yours?! 
Sammi may be a mean bunner but she sure is beautiful.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 11, 2010)

Cute piggy pic's.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! I didn't have the chance to pop onto the forum for the last week or so... I was working last Monday, then I had school on Tuesday and wound up feeling ill by that evening. Then, I wound up with the stomach flu. Also, I was house-and-cat-sitting Thursday-Sunday. I had to work a 12-hour shift Sunday and a few hours Monday morning. Yesterday was school all day, followed by dinner out with Will. Now, I have to go in to school early to make-up a test. I don't have class until 1:30pm, so if I play my cards right, I can go in, finish that test and run to the Milwaukee lakefront for some birding before class.  Let's hope I make it!


----------



## myheart (Nov 17, 2010)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> > It shows Toby's kiss-me spot really well... It's almost he looks like he's saying, "I dare you to try to kiss me there! Go ahead.... try it!!"
> ...


That kind of happened to me a few months before Patrick passed. I was standing in the bedroom when he came in and did some circles and humsfor me. It was so sweet of him to remember that I was still his girlfriend. So I lay on the floor with him to give pets and kisses. I also told him over and over how much I loved him because he was already so big from the tumor and I didn't know how much longer I would have him with me. When I was about ready to stop petting him so I could stand up again, Patrick started kissing my face. It was the sweetest thing he ever did. Nothing in world like butterfly kisses from a bunny... :hearts


----------



## myheart (Nov 17, 2010)

SQUEEEEEEEE........ PIGGY LIPS!!!!! :heartbeat:






Are you sure that's as close as you are able to get to Regiford's sweet little piggy face?!!! Look at him smiling!!! Smmmmoooooooch!!! I wish I could get nice pics of my piggies like you do. My boyz are so handsome, but I just can't get the 'good shots' of them. I shall have to try again...

I love all the pics of Sammi. She is a pretty bun even if you think she disapproves of your existence, which I highly doubt. Maybe she just has her own ideas of her perfect bunny-slave, and he's tall, dark, and handsome. I know that would be _my _idea of the perfect bunny-slave... lol

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 17, 2010)

I wanted to say I do follow your blog just hard to comment when I see the piggy. Still hard to see them.


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 17, 2010)

:hug:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 19, 2010)

Aww, I'm sorry, Ali. :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 19, 2010)

Don't be he's to cute not to look at.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, this isn't a very happy update, unfortunately. Yesterday, I took Sammi to the vet. I had her out for playtime, and I noticed that she was losing her balance more than before. I don't think I posted it here, but she had some "minor" balance issues from earlier in fall. I don't remember when, exactly, but it has been going on since late August (at the earliest). 

To make a long story short: She had been running around for her playtime in the bedroom and Toby got out somehow. When I went into the room (for whatever random reason) I saw Toby out. I hurried and got Toby back to his cage. Then, Sammi hopped out from under the bed and fell over. I checked and double-checked both of them for bites, scratches or hunks of skin missing. Nothing on either of them. Sammi just kept falling over like she was drunk. I called Will at work (I was hysterical with guilt at this point) and he said he would check her out when he got home. When he got home, she wasn't doing it as much anymore. Being that she is his bunny, it was his call as to what to do. He wanted to leave her alone and see how she was in the morning. She still would fall over on occasion, but overall she was doing well. She was bright-eyed and bushy-tailed and still ate, drank, and used the litter box just fine. 

A little after that, I had her out for run time in the apartment. This would have been around November 9-11, when I posted the last pictures of her. I also took some videos of her, but never got around to posting them. They showed how bad her balance was at certain points. I only have one clip uploaded, and I will attach it to this post. She would hop around, then list to the side and fall. It was like a "plopping" motion, but she would do it while she was mid-run. She would thrash around to right herself, and then she would be fine. 

Getting back to yesterday, I took her out for some run time, and she fell over more-frequently than she did the last time. I couldn't get a hold of Will while he was at work, so I did what any good bunny co-parent would do: Skipped out of a study group and took her to the vet. The vet that was available isn't an exotics specialist, per se, but he does see rabbits (and he's the owner of the clinic). Sammi was probably 75% worse at the vet. I don't know how it happened, but she wasn't hopping anymore. She just scooted herself around with her back legs. He looked in her ears, and they were fine. He could see her tympanum (eardrum) OK, and they were not inflamed. He checked for nystagmus (involuntary eye movement) by rolling her on her side and watching her eyes while she was lying and once she righted herself. She had no recent history (or any history of) nasal discharge or weepy eyes (minus the corneal ulcers that she had). So, other than the balance issues, she has been healthy. He said that it didn't sound like E. cuniculi, head-tilt, or an ear infection based on the exam. To him, it looked more like a spinal cord injury. 

Being that she is almost seven, I did not want to do any more testing, for the moment. He was kind enough to prescribe some Baytril and Panacur for her. I am supposed to give her both of those twice a day for two weeks. If symptoms improve, he will give us a refill to finish the full course of the antibiotics/dewormers. I am also supposed to give her Metacam twice a day. Her dosages are as follows: 

Baytril: 1.0ml (15mg/ml suspension) \
Panacur: 0.3ml (100mg/ml suspension) ---> All medications are twice a day. 
Metacam: 0.3ml (1.5mg/ml suspension) *** /

*** I had leftover Metacam from before, and the suspension is probably different than the one that this vet would have prescribed. I am following the dose that is on the old bottle, which is 0.17ml. 

Luckily, she likes the flavoring of all three medications, so I just have to put it on her evening salad. I don't think she would eat soggy pellets, so now she gets a little piece of lettuce in the morning instead of just the pellets. 

As of right now, it looks like her front legs are not really working. Her back legs work fine, and she can "hop" with them, but the front legs do not work well. She can hold weight on them, groom with them, and hop into her little box, but she can't hop in a line with them, if that makes sense. The toes on her left front paw are somewhat contracted into a little "bunny fist". When at rest on a smooth surface, her front legs slide away from her. She sticks her right front leg out straight in front of her, but she keeps the left closer. When she falls, it is usually to her right. I've seen her fall both ways, but 90% of the time, it's towards the right. I will try to post more videos to let you guys get a better feel for what is happening.

Will and I are shopping for things to make her cage more "handicap-friendly" tonight, so we will be picking up some of that lambswool-like fleece to pad her cage with (mostly around the wire pen so she doesn't fall and hurt her eye or head) as well as a lower litter box. We are also planning on moving her cage around so it is not as long and narrow. If she's having mobility issues, I would think a pen with a more evenly-distributed floor plan would be better. (Example: Instead of a 2-4 NIC panel pen, a 3x3 panel pen.) That way, there would be less turning around to get to things. If anyone has any other ideas as to how to fix-up a bunny pen for a rabbit with mobility issues, I would love to read about them! 

Here is that video I mentioned before. This is the kind of loss-of-balance that she has. Unfortunately, it's worse now (her front feet are not working as well as they did in this video). I will try to get more video later to show how she's moving now.


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh no, Sammi. This is so scary. I hope the meds are able to help her. Is a spinal cord problem the sort of thing that can just happen due to age or caused by some event, maybe she jumped funny or something? I don't know what to say. Poor bunny. I'm glad she seems to be in good spirits despite this, though.

Hearing about this makes me nervous about Penny's future because she has always walked funny and she is really bumbly, binkies into walls, etc. as if she has no control. And I mean walk, as in, she walks with her hind legs one in front of the other almost. Most of the time she hops but every once in a while she "walks". She doesn't have the same movement/reaction when people pick her up. I always thought she was kinda "slow" and odd but I always wonder in the back of my mind whether Penny isn't quite right. :expressionless Vet says her balance and leg use is within normal range when he examined her though.


----------



## myheart (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that Sammi is a bit off-balanced. Did the vet suggest an x-ray of her back to see if she might have bone spurs, arthritis, or fusing in her backbone? Maybe there is something going on with the bones thatcauses swellingor pinching in the spinal cord affecting motor skills. Just thoughts...

ray:Sending good vibes to little Sammi.

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2010)

I am copy/pasting this from Sammi's infirmary thread:

Well, as of this morning, she's not doing very well. Will fed the rabbits their evening salads last night and went to bed. Sammi didn't eat it by this morning. I picked up the area she likes to hide under (expecting the worst), but she was there, just slumped over. She must have fallen overnight (or yesterday) and wasn't able to get back up. I picked her up and put her in the little pet bed in her cage. She drank a ton when I put the water bowl by her. I had to give her a butt bath, too, because she had soiled herself after I sat her in the litter box. I moved some stuff around in her cage and rolled up some towels to put along the bottom of the cage (in case she rolls over, she has something soft to fall on). I also rolled up some towels for some extra padding on the sides of the cage. I wish I knew what to do. She is eating hay and lettuce right now, and she is still trying to move. Am I just making her suffer by keeping her around?


----------



## myheart (Dec 9, 2010)

I guess there is no right or wrong answer, or for that matter agood answer. Every pet guardian has so many things to weigh out when considering such a question. Without further testing/x-rays you might not have all the answers you need to know if she will have any degree of recovery. Therefore your decision will have to be based on what you know and how Sammi is doing physically. I always tell people to watch the pet's eyes because that is where you will find out if they are tired and ready to go. TreasuredFriends usually goes by the three A's: Appetite, Attitude, and Affection.

It is a tough decision. One that you will have to know in your heart is the best for Sammi. 

ray: :hug:

myheart


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 12, 2010)

Go with your gut, like Janet said, you will know what to do. It will feel right. Its what I've done. Good luck, its never an easy decision.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, for now we've set her up in an old Wabbitat-style cage that we had in storage. Normally, I'm anti-tiny cages for bun-buns, and we only have that cage from when we got Miss Emma McFluffybottoms from Craigslist. I bought some adult incontinence pads from the store and placed one on the bottom of the cage. Then, I rolled-up some towels and placed them along the sides where they meet the floor. She has a litter box that has no litter in it, just hay. She can't hop into the box anymore, so I figure it is just a way to keep her from peeing on her timothy. She has a water bottle and a crock, for now. Surprisingly, she does better in the small cage. I think it's because when she falls, she is able to stretch out and get footing on something (the towels along the edges) to right herself. She was actually sitting up like a normal bunny in the middle of the cage. The last few days, she only sits up "normal" when she backs herself into a corner. She has been getting lots of attention and doesn't seem to be in any pain. I haven't noticed her grinding her teeth or anything, so maybe she's just weak/not in pain? I don't know. 

We stopped the de-wormer and antibiotic since there was no improvement. I also noticed that since she hasn't been well, she has stopped eating her pellets. Is that normal? She still munches hay all day and eats her salads when I give them to her. We gave her critical care a few days ago, too. We might have to give that to her as needed.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's a quick Toby update: Sorry, no pictures. 

He's been fine. I let him out yesterday evening after we got Sammi situated in her new cage. Her new cage is out in the living room, where Toby gets to have his run time. The little jerk was doing binkies and bunny-500's around her cage. They did do some nose-bumps through the wire. I think I saw Sammi groom Toby a little, too! He gave her some grooming, too. So, other than binkying around her, eating her hay, and pooping near her new cage, I'd say that he's being a little nicer to her.


----------



## kirbyultra (Dec 13, 2010)

Aw, how sweet of Toby to be nicer to Sammi while she's not feeling her best. Do they used to groom each other? I had the impression that they weren't very friendly with each other.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 13, 2010)

When they are on opposite sides of the cage, they are fine. When they're together, they beat the $#!^ out of each other. :grumpy:


----------



## myheart (Dec 14, 2010)

What a stinker that Toby is!!! My girls do the same thing to the foster-kids also. It's all fun and games when they are the ones running around loose, but let one of the foster-buns out and it becomes a whole different game. :rollseyes

Glad Sammi is okay with her new set-up. Sounds like you've tried to make it comfortable and more livable for her. Good to hear that she is still enjoying her snacks. That seems like a good sign considering her condition. Keep us posted on how she does and if she gets the chance to nip that stinker-Toby in the butt for teasing her. 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sammi is not doing well. She has lost her sense of balance to the point that she can no longer stand. Whenever we see her, she's flopped down (and her head laid down, too). She's still eating, so I don't know what to do. Her fur was matted with urine and feces this morning. I had to give her an "undercarriage wash" (as Will called it) and cut her fur a little to prevent more waste stuck. 

Next stressful thing: Will and I are leaving for the holidays. We are driving to Michigan to have our Christmas party with Will's family, and we're leaving on Christmas Day to get there. We won't be home until New Year's Eve. I am dropping Toby, Reggie, and Noodle (hamster) off at my mum's, and Sammi is staying with our friends. I figure that because our friends our home all the time (retired), they will be home more often than my mum. That way, they'll be able to monitor Sammi, change her position, and give her more one-on-one time than my mum would be able to. 

To make matters worse, I think I have a hernia. I had my appendix out 12 years ago, and I have had on-and-off pressure/discomfort in that area since. Now, whenever I sit down, it hurts. I have to put pressure on my lower abdomen (right side) to make the discomfort go away. Once I do that, I'm normally fine. It's just really annoying. 

I hope that the holidays get a little better on our end.

*Happy Holidays, everyone!*
(not sarcastic - seriously!)


----------



## hln917 (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about Sammi and your hernia. Hugs to you.:hug:


----------



## myheart (Dec 23, 2010)

Isn't is always around the Holidays?! 

I'm so sorry that Sammi isn't improving with your care. I do hope that your friends will feel comfortable with whatever could happen during the week you are gone. Do make sure that you let your vet know that they have permission to bring Sammi in, if need be. Hopefully, Sammi will be a good girl for you, and them, during the time you are gone.

My sister had her hernia taken care of earlier this year. They used these _huge_ pieces of mesh on the inside of her abdominal wall to correct it. I do think the doctor only used those little scope holes to do all of the surgery. Hope you are able to get that checked out soon enough before it gets too bad or too painful. :hug:

Have a good time visiting family!! 

myheart

btw... I received a message from Regiford saying that he wants to spend the Holidays with me. I'll be happy to meet you on your route, although my schedule might be kind of busy for you to pick him up on your way back home.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Boz (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey! How are things? How's Noodle?!

OMG I LOVE THIS PHOTO






He SO reminds me of Louie. He has that SAME look!!

Toby reminds me of a bunny that came into the shelter as a stray. He was gray with white just like him but probably had a slender build. He was SOO cute! They named him Larry. The fact that that is not a "typical" rabbit name made the name that much cuter! I wanted him mainly because his name was Larry. LOL


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 27, 2011)

I made a new blog, but I haven't really done anything with it. Here is the link to the new blog: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=63327&forum_id=6

Noodle is alive and well. She's still just running, running, running in the wheel all the time.


----------

